# 2009-2010 NHL Hockey Chatter



## Karren (Sep 15, 2009)

I can feel a chill in the air...... So it's got to be that time of year again and Carolyn is probably chompin at the bit with so many things going on in the NHL over the summer.... Training camps opened up this third week of September and the first pre-season game was yesterday.... So it's time to drop the puck and let's hear some noise...


----------



## Karren (Sep 15, 2009)

So Dany Heatley finally got his wish and the whinney boy is no longer in Ottawa... Now a San Jose Shark... Mr Blackberry Billionaire, Jim Balsillie is still trying hard to buy the Phoenix Coyotes and move them to Hamilton Ont dispite.. Some how the Hamilton Coyotes just doesn't sound right.. Expect more law suits including one from the Maple Leafs for encroachment into their market, if he does win the team out of bankruptcy...

Penguins play Columbus at the Iglo in their first pre-season game tonight after only 3 days of practice and a short Stanley Cup celebratory summer.. Go Penns!! Yeah!!


----------



## Helen Brooks (Sep 15, 2009)

Woo! Hoo! Hows that for noise!

Helen


----------



## Karren (Sep 15, 2009)

awwww..... Couldn't hear you over the humm of my PC fan, Helen!! hahaha


----------



## Helen Brooks (Sep 15, 2009)

Dear sweet Karren, I live in Cambridge, Ontario - right close to Waterloo where Mr. RIM JIM has his Blackberry company!! Could you ask your company to purchase a couple more Crackberries as we need to up the ante for the new HAMILTON COYOTES. Damn the lawsuits, we have a huge ego to satisfy!!

Love Helen


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 15, 2009)

First of all - the logo "Coyotes" has got to go.

Something more Hamiltonian like "Steelers" would be more appropriate.

I know that Buffalo is grumbling about the prospect of a Hamilton team. I guess the teams would be too close to each other.

But no one seems to care that New Jersey is within an hour's drive to the Rangers.

There are millions of hockey fans in southern Ontario. i definately think that another team could sustain the market without taking away ticket sales from Buffalo or Toronto.

Speaking of Toronto - we need Phil Kessel in a BAD way! He is the most underrated player in the league. Toronto needs a leader and he is the man!

I'm going to my fist local game next week - London Nationals Junior B. They rock!

Thanks for starting this thread Karren, I do have my share to discuss. My concern is that the thread doesn't get buried in the entertainment section. Hockey is not entertainment - it is the lifeblood of us hockey lovin muters lol!


----------



## jodevizes (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi Karen, have you heard of Bing, it is Microsoft's search engine that is really great. One thing they have is Bing and ping which means you can send things to friends straight from the search. The example they showed was the Seahawks but you can send reports from the Penguins matches.

They have it all to do again.


----------



## Darla (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks Karren! i really have enjoyed the hockey thread over the past 2 years. I have actually even been getting educated on some of the finer points of the game.

I kind of think that the Phoenix team could relocate that there are just tons of fans up there in Ontario! that's the one thing i've learned, Canadians love their hockey and their Tim Horton coffee.

*Go CAPS!*


----------



## Karren (Sep 16, 2009)

Well day one and I'm already pissed off!!! They moved the Penn's - Columbus game to today because of the G-20 next week and no one is televising it!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!! Where did I put that wind up radio??


----------



## Karren (Sep 16, 2009)

Found the old wind up emergency radio... Down by one at the end of the first.. Hope no one gets hurt.. Just skate around and pass the puck.. Yeah!! Glad pre-season doesn't count.. The penguins have played like 50 games more than those that went home early for summer.


----------



## Karren (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah baby!! Penguins 5, Blue Jackets 4 in OT!! What a way to start out this years run for the cup!!


----------



## Karren (Sep 17, 2009)

Penguins' Crosby testing new stick






Quote:
Although he is loathe to alter his equipment and superstitious about changes, Penguins center and captain Sidney Crosby is experimenting with a one-piece synthetic hockey stick at training camp.

"I'm trying to give it the best chance I can," Crosby said after practice yesterday at Mellon Arena. "It's something I've tried in the past, but I haven't really given it more than a couple practices."

Assuming he is in the lineup tonight when the Penguins play their preseason opener at home against Columbus, Crosby likely will use the new type of stick in a game for the first time.

Until now, Crosby has used a two-piece stick, a wooden blade attached to a synthetic shaft. Wooden sticks and blades are nearly extinct in the NHL as players have switched to composite material to gain more velocity.

Crosby worked with one-piece sticks over the summer and continued through the first two days of training camp practices. He would like to make a permanent switch to the one-piece if he can get comfortable enough with it.

"I want it to work," he said. "It's something that takes time -- going from wood to one-piece -- but I'm giving it a chance, and we'll see what happens.

"It's been all right. You gain in some areas, and other areas it's a different feel. The shot's a little harder. There's pros and cons. The mechanics aren't any different, just mostly the feel."

After practicing for an hour-plus yesterday -- Crosby's group did not scrimmage -- he came off the ice with one stick that had a broken blade near the heel end. He said he wasn't sure how he broke it and that the synthetic blades break in different ways from the wooden blades.

If he decides he doesn't like the one-piece sticks, he has more wooden blades. But they might not be available in years to come.

"There's no real pressure," he said. "I can only gain from [trying the one-piece sticks]."

and he scored 2 goals and a couple assists with it aginst Columbus!! So I really need to get one of these!! lol
Penguins play your Leafs tommorow and next Tuesday, Carolyn!! Hope they're ready!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 17, 2009)

Boys sure love to play with their sticks huh...

The Tuesday game is televised here, at least on cable, but not the Friday game.

Did ya see who we have as goalies:

50 Jonas Gustavsson from Danderyd, SWE

29 Joey MacDonald Pictou, NS, CAN

35 Vesa Toskala Tampere, FIN

Gustavsson had minor cardiac surgery so he won't be playing tomorrow.

But wait until he gets going - he's the hottest goalie in Europe and the Leafs have him.

Phil Kessel's future has not been decided but i sure hope that the Leafs continue to fight tooth and nail for him.


----------



## Karren (Sep 17, 2009)

Minor cardiac surgery?? Okkkkk.. I heard he had some not eating breakfast issues and didn't feel good and went to the hospital? He's that big sweedish kid, Carolyn?

Colorado who? Lol. Where's Roy when you need him, Snoofard?


----------



## Darla (Sep 18, 2009)

a synthetic stick? I'm surprised the NHL doesn't have something to say about that. just somehow this reminds of baseball with aluminum bats. Just aint the same!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 18, 2009)

Gustavsson was sent to hospital on Saturday but had been on ice since then

Sep 15, 2009 03:48 PM

Jonas Gustavsson underwent surgery today to repair what Leaf coach Ron Wilson called a "minor" problem with his heart.

The procedure — an ablation, which is a minimally invasive type of heart surgery — destroys the part of an abnormal pathway that caused an abnormal heart rhythm.

The goalie will be gone from camp for two days, and won't dress "until he is ready," said Wilson.

The problem was discovered the day Gustavsson collapsed after a workout on the first day of camp when his heart rate did not return to normal after rest.

The 6-foot-4 goalie – signed as a free agent out of Sweden – was taken by ambulance to hospital suffering from what was thought to be dehydration.

On Saturday, Gustavsson said he "forgot" to eat prior to a demanding day of testing. He was riding the stationary bike when he became dizzy and was taken to hospital in an ambulance with what the Leafs said was dehydration.

He was released a short time later and skated Sunday and Monday

"I just forgot to eat breakfast," Gustavsson said Sunday. "Of course, it's not something you want to have happen to you (dehydration) but I'm okay now."

Comments on this story are now closed

.................................................. ................................................

London Ont hosted a pre season NHL game tonight - Toronto vs Philadelphia

3-0 for Toronto, in the third.

.................................................. .................................................. ...........

Gustavssson is pretty big and pretty good - let's hope the Toronto gets into the playoffs this year.


----------



## Darla (Sep 18, 2009)

I didn't know they have pre-season games in London? Do they have any more coming up?

are they expensive?


----------



## jodevizes (Sep 18, 2009)

I hadn't heard they were playing in London. They sometimes run the matches at 3am and if I can't sleep I sometimes watch, although it is too exciting and I cannot get back to sleep. Ah well.

Apart from the Penguins, who else is worth watching?


----------



## Karren (Sep 18, 2009)

Apart from the Penguins? No one, imho! Lol

My wife has that heart conditionand they go in and scar the inside of the heart witheither a heated wire or cuts to keep electrical signals from short circuiting the wrong way accross the heart.. Can't imagine he would be ready to play so soon!


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by *jodevizes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Apart from the Penguins, who else is worth watching? I'm kind of partial to the Toronto Maple Leafs myself.
To be honest, it depends who recorded the game - if it was CBC, Sportsnet or TSN, you'l probably end up watching at least one Canadian team play. There are currently six in the league.

If its ESPN or NBC, then I'd wager you'd see two American teams play.

.................................................. .................................................

Must have been scary for your wife Karren. It sounds like a relatively simple procedure but nerve raking none the less. Hope everything has been well since.

.................................................. .................................................. ......

There was only one pre-season NHL game in London. Here's a site that shows all te pre season games if you're interested:

http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=469906


----------



## Karren (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks Carolyn... She's controlling it by medication....


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey everybody - I just read that Toronto has signed a 5 year contract with Phil Kessel!

Finally a star to lead the leafs to the playoffs!


----------



## Darla (Sep 19, 2009)

Wow so that Phil Kessel deal went through. You had been wanting that for a while. Maybe you were "willing" the team to make that move!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 19, 2009)

My mom got us free tickets to see the Lightning play the Thrashers tonight. The first fight started 3 seconds into the game. lol!

Lightning won! Woot!


----------



## Karren (Sep 22, 2009)

Free is great!! Sounds like a good game then, Shaundra? Lol. You can't find free anything up here! I forgot to get any tickets this year and will have to buy some on the ticket exchange.. $$$$

And Carolyn... Phil who??


----------



## Darla (Sep 23, 2009)

Karren!!! now even I know Phil. he will be a star on the US Olympic squad.


----------



## Karren (Sep 23, 2009)

Beter keep that new young gun, Carolyn.. Scored to tie it up and then scored the shoot-out winner!!

Your going to love this... The Penguins that didn't make the road trip are practicing accross the street.. And one is staying in the hotel above our office.. So yesterday he decides to walk to practice and cut accross our property.. With the G-20 in town we have beefed up security and he was detained by our security guys and a local cop and asked to produce his IDs.. Damn!! There goes the free tickets?? Lol.


----------



## DaysWithoutDes (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm a big Sharks fan! I'm actually going to their game at the Shark Tank tomorrow night. I'm curious to see Dan Heatly play with them! I'll be sure to post back on my thoughts!


----------



## Karren (Sep 25, 2009)

Hope danny boy is significantly less whinnery in SJ than he was in Otawa

Penguin Crosby was injured playing Columbus last night. Not a good omen!!

Can't believe Gretzky stepped down as coach of the Cyotes?


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 25, 2009)

Gretzky hasn't been back to coach the Coyotes at all this year.

I don't think I would either when the team is in the bankruptcy mode.

Sorry to hear about Crosby - one of his many puck bunnies will nurse him back to health!


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 27, 2009)

Toronto beat Detroit 2-1, Sat. Sep 26

.................................................. ........................

The dark cloud that has hovered over Air Canada Centre and the Toronto Maple Leafs for the past three seasons appears to be lifting.

Brian Burke insists his team will contend for a playoff spot and early indications are he may be right.

The Maple Leafs return to the post-season hinges on goaltending.

Surgery in March, followed by months of rehab has Vesa Toskala re-energized, but he's in a transition phase according to head coach Ron Wilson, working on his positioning and challenging shooters more.

Toskala's play is imperative in Toronto's quest to drastically improve on the leagues worst goals against average.

The Leafs defense provides the "truculence" Burke was looking for, primarily because Mike Komisarek, Francois Beauchemin and Garnet Exelby, fresh faces this season, are "truck" size and vastly improve a defensive corps that had to rely last season on 19-year Luke Schenn on many nights to play an average of nearly 22 minutes per game.

Schenn's ice time will be managed, relieving the stress he felt last season, while veteran Tomas Kaberle will be free to focus on his strength; offence.

The introduction of Phil Kessel should increase the Leafs scoring production, however Mikhail Grabovski, Niklas Hagman, Jason Blake, John Mitchell and all who figure in to the Leafs top nine are expected to do more.

There will be a strong youth component to this year's team in Toronto as Viktor Stahlberg, Tyler Bozak and Christian Hanson will bounce between the Marlies and the Maple Leafs. Although, based on his preseason output and explosive speed, Stahlberg is the closest to NHL form.

Properly developing these budding young stars is a priority, but there's reason for optimism this season; a feeling this franchise is back on track and headed in the right direction.

6 Cities in 6 Days - Goaltending the key for Maple Leafs


----------



## Darla (Sep 28, 2009)

That situation with the Phoenix Coyotes and the NHL really seems like a close parallel with what happened to the NFL and Baltimore. Baltimore had originally lost its much revered, but fan disappointing team, the Colts to Indianapolis during the dark of the night.

The NFL felt the city of Baltimore didn't need its own team since it had the Washington Redskins to the south an hour away and a team to the north in Philadephia that is an hour and a half away; They fought and eventually got a team (but it was not easy) from Cleveland. I think this is the same thing here, Hamilton is very close to the resurgent Toronto Maple Leafs and not even so far away from the Buffalo Sabres. They may not be encouraging it.

But i was just thinking there is no team in LA directly right? just the Anaheim Ducks nor is there one in San Francisco. (San Jose is a pretty good drive from SF)

--GO CAPS!--

Hey one more questions: what is the best site for getting the previews of the upcoming NHL season. I was at the bookstore today, but would rather not shell out $10 if there is an equally good web site.


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 29, 2009)

Los Angelos has the Kings, but i'm not exactly sure where their arena is located.

TSN - Canada's Sports Leader

Home page lineup - Sportsnet.ca WAP

Sports - CBC.ca

All three of the above sites are Canadian and carry NHL games - you might find some good commentary on all of them - but go for TSN first. They are doing an extensive preview on Wednesday, 30th Sept at 8 or 9.


----------



## Karren (Sep 29, 2009)

Appearently Hell froze over in the burgh yesterday... Penguins lost.. The Steelers lost. The Pirates WON... Then the Pirates won 3 games in a row... Wow... Freaky Sunday.. Hope we got that out of our system and things can go back to normal..


----------



## Karren (Sep 29, 2009)

And another thing. I didn't win the lottery for 2 season tickets.. The number drawn was 106... I had 601!!! Just my luck!! During the G-20 protests... On one of the video tapes.... behind the police line you can see a guy parading around with a mock Stanley Cup and everyone is yelling "Let's Go Penns"". Now that's the kind of protests marches we have here!! Yeah!!


----------



## Darla (Sep 29, 2009)

I know Steelers have kind of faltered early on, two losses? Well with the season starting we shall see how it goes for the Pens

__--&gt; GO CAPS!! &lt;--__


----------



## Karren (Sep 29, 2009)

The Penguins are practicing accross the street today so I'm going to walk over and watch... Have my camera... Hope Crosby is practicing... Home opener aginst the Rangers is Friday.. Kept thinking it was Saturday... Have to log on to the Penns ticket exchange and see if I can buy tickets to a couple good games..


----------



## Karren (Sep 29, 2009)

Crosby is skating well.. Malkin is a no-show.. Great to watch them practice but god is it cold in here! Lol. Wish I could skate and shoot like that.. Sigh.. One of the D has a huge black eye!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 29, 2009)

*What We Learned: 20 bold predictions for the NHL season*

What We Learned is a feature that will run through the entire season and aims to recap the weekend's events and boils those events down to one admittedly superficial fact or stupid opinion about each team. Feel free to complain about it.

By this time next week, the new NHL season will have been underway for a few days. And that's really good news, isn't it?

Over the next couple days, just about every major, minor and inconsequential sports outlet will roll out its predictions for the upcoming season. ESPN will inevitably predict that the Rangers are the favorites to win the Stanley Cup. It will be the 29th year they will have done so.

TSN will say that a Canadian team is, in fact, the odds-on favorite to win it all, before conceding that, OK, maybe half of the other 24 teams in the league have a chance of being better than the worst Canadian squad (Ottawa). Then Sportsline or somebody will predict the Lightning will win the President's Trophy because they haven't seen a hockey game in, like, six years.

I'm not interested in those things. Where everyone ends up at the end of the year isn't as fun as everyone getting their feelings hurt along the way.

Coming Up: The Stars start the excuses early, Nathan Horton doesn't adjust well to the time difference, why Milan Lucic is a public menace, Philly actually puts a thug on waivers, the five things the Blackhawks need to worry about, and Peter Forsberg begins his 40th big comeback.

*Here are 20 bold predictions for the NHL season.*

1. John Tavares will be a big disappointment and only score 40 points.

2. The Coyotes will make the playoffs but the Ducks won't.

3. Someone actually challenges Alex Ovechkin for the Rocket Richard.

4. Vesa Toskala gets his job taken from him before November. Possibly by a koala.

5. Alex Kovalev's stay in Ottawa is an unmitigated disaster.

6. Brent Sutter will strangle Dion Phaneuf to death, or at least decrease his minutes significantly.

7. The Lightning will still be really bad.

8. Mike Green will win the Norris despite his haircut getting progressively worse throughout the season.

9. Marian Gaborik will miss at least half the season (I didn't say it had to be a shocking prediction).

10. Patrick Kane will beat up an airline pilot, a train conductor and ship captain and help the Blackhawks win the division. Meanwhile Jonathan Toews will make a series of hilarious faces.

11. The Flyers will set a franchise low in match penalties (with 128).

12. Cal Clutterbuck will finally dump the visor to earn Don Cherry's respect.

13. Dany Heatley will lead the league in power play goals and make the Sharks power play hum along at 26 percent.

14. Regardless of how well the season finishes, Red Wings fans will be aggrieved by some perceived slight.

15. Bob Gainey will get the ol' heave-ho.

16. Mike Comrie will have a pretty good year, like 60 points or something.

17. Buffalo will miss the playoffs and both Lindy Ruff and Darcy Regier will be fired. No, I'm kidding, of course they won't be fired.

18. Evgeni Malkin will walk away with the league lead in points. Sid Crosby will barely crack 90 like the layabout that he is.

19. Marty Turco will cost an otherwise good Dallas team a playoff spot, and will keep his starting job regardless.

20. The Central will be the best division in hockey.

It's really easy to do stuff like this. Try it at home and impress your friends and coworkers with what they'll assume is your hockey knowledge.



What We Learned

Pittsburgh Penguins: Brooks Orpik(notes) believes the Penguins actually lost very little in the offseason. I'll give Rob Scuderi(notes), the guy that pretty much saved the team's Cup chances with a HUGE Game 6, the bad news.

Toronto Maple Leafs: In a move that was a shock to almost no one, Nazem Kadri was sent back to London. Also not a surprise that Christian Hanson and Jonas Frogren were sent to the Marlies. But after last night's game, Ron Wilson also announced that Viktor Stalberg, who scored six goals in eight preseason games, would make the team. So at least one rookie's onboard.

Washington Capitals: There was apparently some question as to whether or not Chris Bourque would make the Caps right out of camp. I guess that goal he scored in his first game back from a concussion-type injury will help us figure out the answer.

Source: What We Learned: 20 bold predictions for the NHL season - Puck Daddy - NHL - Yahoo! Sports

Note - please check the source to get more "What We Learned" on the other NHL teams.

Am I the only one that likes Mike Green's hair?


----------



## Darla (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for posting that summary Carolyn. That was real interesting.

I've learned three very important things about Canadians and their country. First don't make fun of their hockey teams and secondly don't make fun of their money (it still spends well)! Finally you generally don't see polar bears wandering down the streets (but there are exceptions!)


----------



## Karren (Sep 30, 2009)

Took some photos yesterday... Flurry is licking his nose? lol


----------



## seasoned (Sep 30, 2009)

Go REDWINGS!!!


----------



## Karren (Oct 1, 2009)

Originally Posted by *seasoned* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Go REDWINGS!!! Yeah!! And take the Tigers and Lions with you!!



. I was born in the Great Lake state and love watching the wings growing up... But the Penguins are going to repeat!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 1, 2009)

Tonight is the start of the regular-season games.

CBC is showing two games: Montreal at Toronto 7pm and Vancouver at Calgary 10pm.

We'll see how good Toronto is, but I'll wager they are better than Montreal 'cause... Montreal sucks!


----------



## Darla (Oct 2, 2009)

Washington is beating Boston in the 2nd! 2-0

GO CAPS!


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 2, 2009)

Montreal beat Toronto 4-3, with 15 seconds left in the overtime.

So close to seeing a shoot out!

Good game though


----------



## Karren (Oct 3, 2009)

Penns 3. Rangers 2... First. win in the books... Only need about 48 more to get ine the playoffs!! I figure they might as well just give us the Stanley Cup right now? Lol


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 3, 2009)

I heard that Avery didn't play - too bad, you missed seeing a dirt bag that the Rangers took pity on


----------



## Karren (Oct 4, 2009)

Don't know why he didn't show, Carolyn? Probably couldn't get his foot out of his mouth again? Penns beat the Islanders in a tougher than expected game last night.. Their newbie Traveras was impressive but he hit the crossbar on the shoot out and Crosby put if squarley through the five hole... To win the game!! 2-0-0. Awesome start!!

My wife is getting pissed because instead of going to sleep I've been watching the NHL channel till late.. Thinks she's going to impliment a Penguins games only rule.. Lol.


----------



## Darla (Oct 5, 2009)

here are the current standings:

Eastern Conference Standings

Atlantic GP W L OTL Pts GF GA Home Road L10

Philadelphia 2 2 0 0 4 7 2 0-0-0 2-0-0 2-0-0

Pittsburgh 2 2 0 0 4 7 5 1-0-0 1-0-0 2-0-0

NY Rangers 2 1 1 0 2 7 5 1-0-0 0-1-0 1-1-0

NY Islanders 1 0 0 1 1 3 4 0-0-1 0-0-0 0-0-1

New Jersey 1 0 1 0 0 2 5 0-1-0 0-0-0 0-1-0

Northeast GP W L OTL Pts GF GA Home Road L10

Montreal 2 2 0 0 4 6 4 0-0-0 2-0-0 2-0-0

Boston 2 1 1 0 2 8 6 1-1-0 0-0-0 1-1-0

Buffalo 1 0 0 1 1 1 2 0-0-1 0-0-0 0-0-1

Toronto 2 0 1 1 1 7 10 0-0-1 0-1-0 0-1-1

Ottawa 1 0 1 0 0 2 5 0-0-0 0-1-0 0-1-0

Southeast GP W L OTL Pts GF GA Home Road L10

Washington 2 2 0 0 4 10 5 1-0-0 1-0-0 2-0-0

Atlanta 1 1 0 0 2 6 3 1-0-0 0-0-0 1-0-0

Florida 2 1 1 0 2 4 7 0-1-0 1-0-0 1-1-0

Tampa Bay 1 0 1 0 0 3 6 0-0-0 0-1-0 0-1-0

Carolina 2 0 2 0 0 2 9 0-1-0 0-1-0 0-2-0

Western Conference Standings

Central GP W L OTL Pts GF GA Home Road L10

St. Louis 2 2 0 0 4 9 6 1-0-0 1-0-0 2-0-0

Chicago 2 1 0 1 3 7 4 0-0-1 1-0-0 1-0-1

Columbus 1 1 0 0 2 2 1 1-0-0 0-0-0 1-0-0

Nashville 1 1 0 0 2 3 2 0-0-0 1-0-0 1-0-0

Detroit 2 0 2 0 0 6 9 0-1-0 0-1-0 0-2-0

Northwest GP W L OTL Pts GF GA Home Road L10

Colorado 2 2 0 0 4 8 2 2-0-0 0-0-0 2-0-0

Calgary 2 2 0 0 4 9 6 1-0-0 1-0-0 2-0-0

Edmonton 1 0 1 0 0 3 4 0-1-0 0-0-0 0-1-0

Minnesota 1 0 1 0 0 1 2 0-0-0 0-1-0 0-1-0

Vancouver 2 0 2 0 0 3 8 0-0-0 0-2-0 0-2-0

Pacific GP W L OTL Pts GF GA Home Road L10

Phoenix 1 1 0 0 2 6 3 0-0-0 1-0-0 1-0-0

San Jose 2 1 1 0 2 6 6 0-0-0 1-1-0 1-1-0

Dallas 1 0 0 1 1 2 3 0-0-1 0-0-0 0-0-1

Anaheim 1 0 1 0 0 1 4 0-1-0 0-0-0 0-1-0

Los Angeles 1 0 1 0 0 3 6 0-1-0 0-0-0 0-1-0

~~~~~

boy that looks crappy , sorry


----------



## Karren (Oct 5, 2009)

Watched a great show on the carrier of Matrin Brodeur in the NHL channel.. Amazing goalie.. My wife was actually talking about us getting season tickets next year when they open the new arena.. Yeah!!! That would be awesome!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 5, 2009)

He's a great goalie and a wonderful role model. I think Luongo grew up within a few blocks near him (in Montreal).

Must a be a great area to learn to be a goalie - they are are top two picks for the vancouver olympics.

.................................................. .................................................. .............

There is a Canadian series call ed The Battle of the Blades.

Each team consists of a female figure skater and a retired NHL hockey player.

They have to skate together and do a pair's routine - each week a team gets eliminated.

The final team gets $100,00 for the charity or their choice.

NHL players include Claude Lemieux, Tie Domi, Bob Probert.

A few of the guys wore hockey skates but the rest wore figure skates.

No crashes from the toe picks yet...


----------



## Karren (Oct 5, 2009)

Lol.. Canadian version of Dancing With The Stars! Wonder if they have episodes online? I'd kill myself with toe picks!! Hell I about kill myself with hockey skates.. Have 2 games this week.. Both real late.. Making a trip to Detroit this weekend.. Going to wear my Penguins Stanley Cup shirt and cap!!


----------



## Karren (Oct 6, 2009)

Roberto Luongo just melted down in the Vancouver vs Columbus Blue Jackets last night.... 3 shots and he let in 3 goals.... 4 goal in 12 shots needless he was yanked.... I fell asleep before the game ended but CBJ was up 4 - 3....

Penguins play the Coyotes tomorow night.... then Philly on Thursday.....

GO Penguins!!


----------



## Deadly.Spatula (Oct 8, 2009)

OMG this is the best of both worlds....Makeup and Hockey! I've died and gone to heaven!!!!!

jodevizes aside from the penguins...the two teams I love are great to watch. Detroit Red Wings and San Jose Sharks. I've watched a few games in San Jose and even got to see the two play each other in the Playoffs 2 years ago, it was hands down one of the best edge of your seat games.


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 8, 2009)

Welcome to the hockey thread DeadlySpatula.

Please share anything hockey related - we love to dish on it!

I'm a Detroit fan myself, but my heart lies with the Leafs.


----------



## Karren (Oct 9, 2009)

Another hockey makeup fan!! Yeaaaa!! Penns beat the Flyers 5 - 4 in a tough one.. Lost to the Coyotes last night... The Coyotes really looked sharp!!


----------



## Darla (Oct 9, 2009)

Watched the CAPS lose to the Rangers tonight 4-3 . Not a great game, the Caps coach really called out his defense after the game. I heard Theodore was brilliant in the 1st period. I didnt see that, but i did see 2 relatively easy goals go in during the 3rd.

BUMMER


----------



## Darla (Oct 11, 2009)

CAPS lost again to Detroit after some bad penalties led to Detroit power plays

At least they played better defensively than they did against the Rangers.


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 11, 2009)

Toronto lost to Pitts - don't Tell karren.

Toronto has only gotten one point this year - an overtime loss...sigh

.................................................. .................................................. .......

On a brighter note, the London Nationals are doing great - 9 wins and 2 losses


----------



## Karren (Oct 11, 2009)

lol I found out.... I was up in Detroit for the weekend and just caught some of the game on on my Blackberry during breaks in the wedding reception.... and all the Leinenkugel Red beer.... The Leafs don't seem to be starting off too well... Wings beat the Caps too...


----------



## Darla (Oct 11, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol I found out.... I.. kind of thought you might when i read Carolyn's comment , hehe


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 12, 2009)

As I mentioned last week, CBC is hosting a great ice skating show called The Battle of the Blades.

Here is a detailed list of who's competing - maybe you recognize someone:

Shae-Lynn Bourne and Claude Lemieux (my favourite team)

Isabelle Brasseur and Glenn Anderson (he caught a toe pick tonight - OUCH!)

Marie-France Dubreuil and Stephane Richer

Jodeyne Higgins and Ken Daneyko

Christine Hough-Sweeney and Tie Domi

Jamie Sale and Craig Simpson

Barbara Underhill and Ron Duguay

Last week, Kristina Lenko and Bob Probert were eliminated.

The premise: a male hockey player and a female figure skater are paired together to do a 90 second performance each week. Competition is on Sunday nights.

The viewing audience registers their votes for the favourite pair.

Kinda like Dancing With The Stars - I know, I haven't watched it either.

On Monday, the scores are tabulated and the lowest two pairs have to reskate.

The judges will then determine which pair skated better.

Finally after week 8, one team will emerge victorious and the charity of their choice will receive a generous donation.

Source: Battle of the Blades | CBC Television


----------



## Karren (Oct 12, 2009)

So do they have to wear tutu's??


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 12, 2009)

Not yet. The first episode, everyone skated to classic rock tunes.

Last night, it was all Frank Sinatra songs.

Who knows, maybe they will do a gender reversal of sorts...


----------



## Karren (Oct 12, 2009)

Penn's taking on the Sens in Ottawa.. On Canadian Thanksgiving not less!! The Sens might not be much to give thanks for? Lol. Hopefully!!

Danny Heatly doesn't seem to be missing his old team and is quite well out west! And Carolyn's afvorite NY Ranger Sean Avery is back and played pretty good last night in the Rangers 3 - 0 win over the Ducks!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 12, 2009)

Yikes, Toronto is playing the Rangers tomorrow.

Even though I hate Avery, he is good for the Rangers.

Right now, the Leafs need all the help they can get...


----------



## Karren (Oct 13, 2009)

5-1-0!! Penns trash the Sens 4-1. Alfredson and Kovalev did not look very fast and are getting kind of old? Carolina on Wednesday


----------



## Karren (Oct 13, 2009)

Can you believe Chicago came back from being down 0 - 5 to win 6 - 5 in OT? Aginst Calgary! And what's with the Caps? 2-2-2? Wow..

Penns are 24-4-1 (regular season) since Bylsma took over coaching..


----------



## SevenBar (Oct 13, 2009)

I can't believe Tie Domi is going to be on this!!

Was Kippursoff in goal for that drubbing? I love Kipps, but I don't know if he is going to have what it takes to get the job done


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 13, 2009)

*NHL tough guy Laraque apologizes for alcohol ad slammed as sexist *

NHL tough guy Georges Laraque is pumping out apologies faster than he pummels his opponents with uppercuts.

The Montreal Canadiens enforcer said he was sorry Tuesday for appearing in an ad being slammed as sexist.

Women's groups decried the ad for an alcohol drink which showed Laraque playing street hockey with a group of scantily clad women.

Laraque said he should never have done the ad, was sorry if he offended anyone, swore he'd donated the proceeds to an animal-rights group, and promised to work for a women's cause in the future.

"People who know me know I'm not that kind of (macho) person," Laraque told reporters at a Habs practice Tuesday.

"That's not the kind of thing I'd agree to promote."

He said he had no idea what the ad's script was when he arrived for the TV shoot, and that he only agreed to do it because it offered a lucrative payday for charity.

He said he always donates proceeds from his off-ice activities to charity, and that he was prepared to help a women's rights group to make up for his appearance in the ad.

"If I'd known (the ad's content) I wouldn't have done it - that's for sure."

Tuesday's events offered a snapshot into the dual life of Georges Laraque - a man who's earned an off-ice reputation as a jolly giant, and an on-ice living by smashing in opponents' faces.

That dichotomy was captured on the front page of a Montreal newspaper Tuesday.

As controversy began raging over his alcohol ad, Laraque was pictured in the newspaper walking dogs and discussing his recent conversion to veganism.

He says he swore off eating all meat, fish, poultry and dairy products this year after watching Earthling - a documentary about the exploitation of animals. He's now working to narrate a French-language version of the movie.

He says his community involvement began with a hospital visit when he was with the Edmonton Oilers, and saw the joyful reaction of a young cancer patient when he arrived with teammate Doug Weight.

He told the newspaper that when he retires he wants to be remembered for his community work - not for the number of people he's beaten up.

While Laraque is perhaps the most dangerous fighter in the league, he is frequently criticized by fans for not dropping his gloves enough.

They say his gentlemanly refusal to fight weaker players, combined with his own modest hockey skills, makes him a liability on the ice.

NHL enforcer Laraque takes it on the chin after ad featuring scantily clad women - Yahoo! Canada News


----------



## Darla (Oct 13, 2009)

*Not sure if you saw this.*



Leafs shakeup lineup for Tuesdayâ€™s game

October 13, 2009

With the Leafs off to a woeful 0-4-1 start, coach Ron Wilson will shuffle his lineup as he promised to do at the end of Mondayâ€™s embarrassing 7-2 loss to the New York Rangers.

Goalie Vesa Toskala â€“ who suffered an injury â€“ is on the shelf, meaning Joey MacDonald will get the start between the pipes. With Jonas Gustavsson still nursing an ailing groin, James Reimer has been recalled from the Marlies to fill in as the backup.

Forwards Matt Stajan and Niklas Hagman will sit out tonightâ€™s game against Colorado. Tyler Bozak was called up from the Marlies and will dress tonight, while Viktor Stalberg returns from a concussion suffered last week against Ottawa.

Link: Toronto Star


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 13, 2009)

I thought the Leafs would be televised tonight.

Instead, Detroit is playing the Sabres - good game though


----------



## Darla (Oct 14, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I thought the Leafs would be televised tonight.Instead, Detroit is playing the Sabres - good game though

that makes no sense since all the games are sold out not to televise them. I guess they are on some special channel or pay per view. 
On the other hand Detroit is just as far away as Toronto.


----------



## Karren (Oct 14, 2009)

Sabres were killing the Wings 5 - 1 last time I checked... Detroit fans should be very very afraid.. With Franzen out for 4 months... Didn't look like Osgood in goal but I was flipping channels..


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 14, 2009)

*Puck Daddy's 2009-10 NHL line combo rankings*

For this Puck Daddy experiment, we used the amazing "Line Combination" tracker from Dobber Hockey, which charts the lines for every team and how often they are played together. It's incredibly resourceful for fantasy purposes as well as a great tool for stat geeks everywhere.

THE BEST OF THE BEST

Bobby Ryan-Corey Perry-Ryan Getzlaf, Anaheim Ducks

Daniel Alfredsson-Milan Michalek-Jason Spezza, Ottawa Senators

Dany Heatley-Devin Setoguchi-Joe Thornton, San Jose Sharks

Alex Burrows-Daniel Sedin-Henrik Sedin, Vancouver Canucks

Alexander Semin-Nicklas Backstrom-Alexander Ovechkin, Washington Capitals

THE ALWAYS DANGEROUS

Jamie Langenbrunner-Zach Parise-Travis Zajac, New Jersey Devils

Nik Antropov-Ilya Kovalchuk-Bryan Little, Atlanta Thrashers

Milan Lucic-Marc Savard-Marco Sturm, Boston Bruins

Jarome Iginla-Olli Jokinen-David Moss, Calgary Flames

Mike Cammalleri-Brian Gionta-Scott Gomez, Montreal Canadiens

Patrick Sharp-Jonathan Toews-Kris Versteeg, Chicago Blackhawks

Derick Brassard-Kristian Huselius-Rick Nash, Columbus Blue Jackets

Loui Erikkson-James Neal-Brad Richards, Dallas Stars

Pavel Datsyuk-Johan Franzen-Tomas Holmstrom, Detroit Red Wings

David Booth-Nathan Horton-Stephen Weiss, Florida Panthers

Anze Kopitar-Ryan Smyth-Justin Williams, Los Angeles Kings

Andrew Brunette-Martin Havlat-Mikko Koivu, Minnesota Wild

Brandon Dubinsky-Marian Gaborik-Vaclav Prospal, New York Rangers

Daniel Briere-Jeff Carter-Scott Hartnell, Philadelphia Flyers

Sidney Crosby-Bill Guerin-Chris Kunitz, Pittsburgh Penguins

Ryan Clowe-Patrick Marleau-Joe Pavelski, San Jose Sharks

Brad Boyes-Paul Kariya-Keith Tkachuk, St. Louis Blues

Ryan Malone-Martin St. Louis-Steven Stamkos, Tampa Bay Lightning

THIRD TIER

Milan Hejduk-Paul Stastny-Wojtek Wolski, Colorado Avalanche

Saku Koivu-Joffrey Lupul-Teemu Selanne, Anaheim Ducks

Tuomo Ruutu-Sergei Samsonov-Eric Staal, Carolina Hurricanes

Jamie Benn-Brendan Morrow-Mike Ribeiro, Dallas Stars

Todd Bertuzzi-Dan Cleary-Henrik Zetterberg, Detroit Red Wings

Alex Hemsky-Shawn Horcoff-J.F. Jacques, Edmonton Oilers

Dustin Brown-Teddy Purcell-Jarret Stoll, Los Angeles Kings

Jason Arnott-Patric Hornqvist-Steve Sullivan, Nashville Predators

Ryan Callahan-Chris Drury-Chris Higgins, New York Rangers

Mike Fisher-Nick Foligno-Alex Kovalev, Ottawa Senators

Ryan Kesler-Mikael Samuelsson-Sergei Shirokov, Vancouver Canucks

FOURTH TIER

Matt Cooke-Tyler Kennedy-Jordan Staal, Pittsburgh Penguins

Patrice Bergeron-Chuck Kobasew-Mark Recchi, Boston Bruins

Rene Bourque-Nigel Dawes-Daymond Langkow, Calgary Flames

Matt Cullen-Chad LaRose-Ray Whitney, Carolina Hurricanes

Jason Chimera-Samuel Pahlsson-R.J. Umberger, Columbus Blue Jackets

Martin Erat-David Legward-Mike Santorelli, Nashville Predators

David Clarkson-Rob Niedermayer-Jay Pandolfo, New Jersey Devils

Matt Moulson-Kyle Okposo-John Tavares, New York Islanders

Max Afinogenov-Slava Kozlov-Tod White, Atlanta Thrashers

Martin Hanzal-Petr Prucha-Radim Vrbata, Phoenix Coyotes

Mikhail Grabovski-Niklas Hagman-Alexei Ponikarovsky, Toronto Maple Leafs

Jason Blake-Matt Stajan-Viktor Stalberg, Toronto Maple Leafs

FIFTH TIER

Andrei Kostitsyn-Max Pacioretty-Tomas Plekanec, Montreal Canadiens

Josh Bailey-Trent Hunter-Jon Sim, New York Islanders

Tim Kennedy-Clark MacArthur-Jason Pominville, Buffalo Sabres

Matt Ellis-Patrick Kaleta-Drew Stafford, Buffalo Sabres

Troy Brouwer-Andrew Ladd-John Madden, Chicago Blackhawks

T.J. Galiardi-Chris Stewart-Darcy Tucker, Colorado Avalanche

Mike Comrie-Patrick Sullivan-Ryan Stone, Edmonton Oilers

Gregory Campbell-Radek Dvorak-Rostislav Olesz, Florida Panthers

Cal Clutterbuck-Antti Miettinen-James Sheppard , Minnesota Wild

Blair Betts-Daniel Carcillo-Ian Laperriere, Philadelphia Flyers

Matthew Lombardi-Peter Mueller-Scottie Upshall, Phoenix Coyotes

B.J. Crombeen-Jay McClement-Alex Steen, St. Louis Blues

Jeff Halpern-Andrew Miller-James Wright, Tampa Bay Lightning

Puck Daddy's 2009-10 NHL line combo rankings - Puck Daddy - NHL - Yahoo! Sports

What's your favourite line?


----------



## Darla (Oct 14, 2009)

Newbie question here, What is the +/- thing you see on player's stats? and how do they calculate it?

It seems only the top scorers get a + number


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 14, 2009)

I found the answer:

+/-

When an even-strength or shorthanded goal is scored, every player on the ice for the team scoring the goal is credited with a "plus." Every player on the ice for the team scored against gets a "minus." A player's overall total is calculated by subtracting the minuses from the pluses. A high plus total is taken to mean that a guy is a good defensive player. But it's a very broad measurement and there has always been disagreement over how useful a statistic it is. Power play goals are not used in calculating plus-minus. Shorthanded goals are used in calculating plus-minus. Penalty shot goals are not used in calculating plus-minus.

Source: What is Plus-Minus - Hockey FAQ


----------



## Karren (Oct 14, 2009)

I never liked +/-..... maybe good for picking out a fantacy hockey team or something....

The Leafs are in in 30th place!! wow.... Maybe Mr Blackberry is right and southern Ontario does need another team? lol


----------



## Darla (Oct 14, 2009)

Yeah i was looking at Capitals stats Washington Capitals Statistics - NHL Hockey - ESPN and it is pretty evident that Ovechkin gets the most shots. It seems that if he is off then so go the Caps.


----------



## Karren (Oct 14, 2009)

Amazing that Detroit is in last place in the central division (26th in the league) and the Blue Jackets are in first? Lol.


----------



## Karren (Oct 15, 2009)

Penguins beat the Canes 3-2 in a shootout!! Was a great game.. Penns lost a 2 - 0 lead in the 3rd when Carolina tied it up.. No score in OT and then after 12 shooters Chris kunitz beats Cam Ward for the W!! Looks like the Rangers beat LA so they are still tied for first!


----------



## Darla (Oct 16, 2009)

Great hockey game on tonight. Caps are beating the Sharks at home 4-1 with 14 something left. Alexander the Great got 2 goals within 28 seconds in the 2nd period.

They better win this. They haven't beaten the Sharks since 1999! Jose Theodore is injured and Varlamov is on starting in the second.

I was looking for this video by this 9 year old kid that is on a Bruins commercial. Can't find it, but did find this which i thought you might all like


----------



## Karren (Oct 16, 2009)

San Jose look lethargic.......


----------



## Darla (Oct 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif San Jose look lethargic....... ok you can spin it that way. I just thought the Caps happened to look real sharp. Did you see the whole game?


----------



## hs769 (Oct 16, 2009)

I rarely watch hockey. I used to live in Tennessee so I am somewhat of a fan of most sports in the state. I was in Nashville when they got their hockey team. I dont know how good the predators are these days. My sister is still down there and she goes to the games every once in a while.


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 16, 2009)

*Phoenix Coyotes to give away tickets if they win certain home games *

Looking to fill seats, the beleaguered Phoenix Coyotes are offering free tickets.

The NHL team unveiled a promotion Friday that will see it give away tickets if it wins on certain nights. The first such game comes on Oct. 24 against Los Angeles - one of five this season that includes a Dec. 5 game against Ottawa.

The Coyotes have labelled the promotion "join the pack" and hope it strengthens the relationship between the organization and its fans.

The bankruptcy proceedings over the summer severely hampered the team's ability to market itself and sell tickets.

The Coyotes managed a sellout in their home opener when all tickets were sold for $25 or less. The team's second home game on Thursday night drew an announced crowd of just 6,899.

Phoenix has had success on the ice so far this season with a 4-2 record. If that continues, it will be giving away plenty of tickets to future games.

"Our 'join the pack' promotion ... serves as a call to action, encouraging people to support the team by purchasing tickets and experiencing Coyotes hockey live," Coyotes president Doug Moss said in a statement.

Source: Phoenix Coyotes to give away tickets if they win certain home games - Yahoo! Canada News

.................................................. .....................................

Ya know, it doesn't matter how bad the Leafs get, it's impossible to get any ticket - unless you buy one from a scalper


----------



## Darla (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow giving away tickets. I am sure if they had moved to Hamilton that would have been the furthest thing from their minds.


----------



## Darla (Oct 18, 2009)

Caps pulled out a win in the shootout. Ovechkin got 2 goals + the winner in the shootout. They look so one-dimensional at time......

some interesting pics i found attached


----------



## Karren (Oct 18, 2009)

Could the Leafs envision a worse start to a season.. 0 - 6 - 1? Wow.. The Penguins have a student rush line where if there are any unsold seats then college students get them for $20.. But you can only get them an just before the game.. They also show the games on a big screen outside during the playoffs.. All for free..

Penns 7-1-0 and tied with the Rangers for first..


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 18, 2009)

Not making any excuses for the leafs but their two goalies are injured and Phil Kessel hasn't started yet, due to an injury.

Not to worry - all teams have cycles of greatness and suckability. If memory serves me, last year it came down to the wire to see which teams will fill the last four playoff positions.


----------



## Karren (Oct 20, 2009)

Rangers fall to San Jose last night (2-7) giving the Penguins a chance tonight to take sole position of first! Funny too that bad boy Avery and whinner Heatly were both playing exceptionally well.. Penns vs St Louis tonight at the Iglo!

Did you see that goal that was disallowed at the end of the Oilers vs Canucks last night... The puck slid under Khabibulin and accross the goal line a split second after the green light came on and the game ended.. Oilers win 2-1...


----------



## Darla (Oct 20, 2009)

*'Monster' closer to Leafs return*






The sight of Jonas Gustavsson in full equipment stopping pucks had to create some positive vibes for the Maple Leafs yesterday at the MasterCard Centre. The show lasted only until the rest of the team went on the ice and Gustavsson and his sore groin departed. But the Leafs are cautiously optimistic that "The Monster" will be able to come off injured reserve either Monday in Anaheim or a week tomorrow in Dallas.

Toronto Sun

Jonas Gustavsson, AP


----------



## Karren (Oct 21, 2009)

Penguins crush St Louis 5 - 1... Everyone was on fire!!! And move into first place..









.


----------



## Karren (Oct 21, 2009)

I can't beileve Gonchar broke his wrist last night.. I knew he went off the ice in the third but wasn't till this morning while listening to NHL Home Ice that I found out he is out for 6 weeks!! Damn! He's our break out of the zone man!!


----------



## Karren (Oct 22, 2009)

Islanders finally win a game over Carolina... Leaving only one team who hasn't won... What's going on Carolyn?

Penguins pick up veteran D Martin Skoula previously with the Wild to replace Gonchar..


----------



## Darla (Oct 22, 2009)

I think there are like 9 games tonight! including the Caps return to action.





I don't see anything about Toronto until Sat maybe.



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

more hockey smilies!





 




for Carolyn


















for ME!

















for Karren


----------



## Karren (Oct 26, 2009)

I love that new NHL commercial playing on the NHL channel... with the three segmented face that keep scrolling.... each one talking about the this year it is their year.... then the last one is Sid... and he just says "Nahh" lol

Howe about that head shot to Florida's Booth by Richards?? Deamed as a "legal hit"... they are going to have to crack down one hits to the head... too many players beign seriously injured and someone is going to die...


----------



## Karren (Oct 26, 2009)

These are a hoot... top 10 hockey commercials!

My Top 10 NHL TV Commercials Daily Deke - Hockey From the Cheap Seats


----------



## Karren (Oct 26, 2009)

Top 10 Sidney Crosby Comercials... No 10 is great.... even the Hansen brothers are in it....


----------



## Darla (Oct 26, 2009)

those are great thanks Karren


----------



## Darla (Oct 27, 2009)

Maple Leafs win First Game! Congrats Carolyn I'm sure you're happy. Too bad it wasn't on TV.



1919/22 

1922/25 

1926/27 

1926/27 

1926/38 

1938/67 

1938/67 

1946/47 

1966/70 

1966/70 

1970 To Pres.

6-3 was the score behinds Niklas Hagman's hat trick. Lots of penalty time for Anaheim, in fact 5 of the 6 Maple Leaf scores were on power plays.







Commentary on the idea of bringing hockey to Hamilton


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm so excited..and I just can't hide it! Way to go my babies!

.................................................. .................................................. ........

{eot}

*Phoenix Coyotes owner Jerry Moyes has agreed to sell the bankrupt franchise to the NHL.*

The agreement, which still must be approved by Judge Redfield T. Baum, was announced in U.S. Bankruptcy Court on Monday after lawyers met for more than an hour during a recess in a status hearing on the case.

Former coach Wayne Gretzky, who has a US$22.5 million claim in the case, has not agreed to the deal.

Moyes' lawyer says the decision to make a deal came largely because the expenses of running the team in bankruptcy were being paid from the league's $140-million offer. Moyes was left with few options after his attempt to sell the team to Canadian billionaire Jim Balsillie was rejected by the court.

NHL deputy commissioner Bill Daly says that once the deal closes, the league will immediately look to sell the team, preferably to an owner who will keep the club in Arizona.

The league hopes to close on the sale on Nov. 2.

"Obviously, the pieces fell into place," Daly said after the hearing. "The focus now has to shift to getting the club out of bankruptcy and finding a new owner. I'm pleased with the outcome today."

Daly confirmed that NHL officials, including commissioner Gary Bettman, met on Monday with representatives of Ice Edge, a group that has said it plans to keep the team in suburban Glendale. Daly said other potential buyers have also expressed interest, but he didn't identify them.

The agreement between the NHL and Moyes is expected to be submitted to the court as early as Tuesday.

After an NHL lawyer outlined the agreement in court, Baum said he would wait to see a copy before commenting. "I'll read it when I get it," Baum said. "I don't think I can say anything more about that."

The judge set a Friday morning deadline for objections from other creditors, and said he would hear objections on Nov. 2.

The case has generated more than 1,000 pages in court filings and considerable rancour among the parties. But lawyers were ready to make a deal when Baum called a recess during the status hearing on Monday afternoon.

Clutching pens and legal pads, about a dozen lawyers huddled in the centre of the courtroom, then broke into smaller groups to confer.

When the recess ended, NHL lawyer Greg Milmoe kissed Carolyn Johnson, Moyes' lawyer, on both cheeks.

Moyes took the team into Chapter 11 on May 5 with a plan to sell to Balsillie, contingent on moving the franchise to Hamilton, which the NHL vehemently opposed.

Last month, Baum rejected outright Balsillie's offer to buy the team for $242 million and move it to Canada. The judge also turned down the NHL offer but he left the door open for the league to purchase the franchise if it amended its bid to treat Moyes and Gretzky, the ex-coach, more favourably.

Monday's agreement is essentially the same as the NHL's original bid.

"Clearly, from an understanding, it remains unchanged," Daly said.

What did change was Moyes' realization that the amount of money available to him was dwindling with each withdrawal to meet payroll and other expenses. The next withdrawal, about $2.6 million, will come this week.

"That's coming out of our mouths," Johnson said. "That certainly was pressure to settle."

Moyes says he loaned about $100 million to the franchise, but he stands to recover perhaps only a fraction of that amount.

Moyes left the court without speaking to reporters. Asked if Moyes was happy about the deal, Johnson replied, "Nobody's happy about losing that much money."

Lawyers said the offer is worth about $128 million.

The agreement would provide the nearly $80 million that is owed SOF Investment, the largest secured creditor, and the NHL would get the $37 million it is owed for funding the team since last fall.

Between $9 million and $11 million would be available to be divided between Moyes and Gretzky.

Place your bets people - where do you think the Coyotes are going to be relocated to - Quebec City, Winnepeg, Las Vegas or ?


----------



## Karren (Oct 27, 2009)

Congratulations to the Leafs on their first win!! I heard they were laying out the Stanley Cup Victory parade route after the game, Carolyn?


----------



## SevenBar (Oct 27, 2009)

Glad to see Hagman get a hat trick. Loved him here in Dallas.


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 28, 2009)

*Puck Naked: US team gets penalty time for playing 'strip hockey' at practice *

BOISE, Idaho - An Idaho junior hockey team was banished temporarily from a city ice rink after players engaged in a game of "strip hockey" - shedding a piece of uniform every time a practice shot missed its mark.

As redress for last Wednesday's incident, Boise forbid the Idaho Junior Steelheads team from using Idaho Ice World for four days; one 17-year-old player who shed his underwear briefly was suspended until next week. In addition, police are investigating, a spokeswoman said Tuesday.

Doug Holloway, Boise's recreation superintendent, says rink employees told him the shootout drill went like this: "If they missed a shot, they had to take off a glove. If they missed another, they had to take off another glove. And so on, and so forth." An adult whose young daughter was on an adjacent rink saw the 17-to 20-year-old Steelheads skating in their skivvies and complained to a city hotline.

Rink employees who also noticed the scantily clad skaters urged them to cover up.

Police who were alerted on Thursday are now looking into whether Boise's public decency laws were broken by the incident.

"The investigation is pending," said Boise Police Department spokeswoman Lynn Hightower.

The city forbids people from showing their buttocks in public, largely to curb erotic dance parlours. Exemptions include dance, ballet, music or dramatic performances, or artistic displays; nudity during hockey practice isn't on the list.

John Oliver, the Idaho Junior Steelheads owner, wasn't at the practice where the players held the "strip shootout."

But an assistant told him the players were emulating a professional team, the Tampa Bay Lightning, whose members held a similar shootout last week where they discarded pieces of equipment after failing to score.

Internet videos show a Lightning right winger, Martin St. Louis, stripping to his long, dark shorts and shirt; the Junior Steelheads apparently went further, with some disrobing down to their sports briefs. At least one 17-year-old player doffed his underwear completely, to "moon" another player.

That teen was also punished by the team, Oliver said.

"His behaviour didn't live up to our player code of conduct," said Oliver, whose squad plays in the Western States Hockey League against opponents from Arizona and California.

The Junior Steelheads' suspension from Ice World ends Wednesday, when the team will be allowed to return.

Puck Naked: US team gets penalty time for playing 'strip hockey' at practice - Yahoo! Canada News


----------



## Darla (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice story Carolyn, those rinks are chilly! all i can think of is that Seinfeld episode with the shrinkage

on a more serious note the Caps beat the Flyers 4-2 nice game and 5 in a row for the Caps.

5


----------



## SevenBar (Oct 28, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *Puck Naked: US team gets penalty time for playing 'strip hockey' at practice *
BOISE, Idaho - An Idaho junior hockey team was banished temporarily from a city ice rink after players engaged in a game of "strip hockey" - shedding a piece of uniform every time a practice shot missed its mark.

As redress for last Wednesday's incident, Boise forbid the Idaho Junior Steelheads team from using Idaho Ice World for four days; one 17-year-old player who shed his underwear briefly was suspended until next week. In addition, police are investigating, a spokeswoman said Tuesday.

Doug Holloway, Boise's recreation superintendent, says rink employees told him the shootout drill went like this: "If they missed a shot, they had to take off a glove. If they missed another, they had to take off another glove. And so on, and so forth." An adult whose young daughter was on an adjacent rink saw the 17-to 20-year-old Steelheads skating in their skivvies and complained to a city hotline.

Rink employees who also noticed the scantily clad skaters urged them to cover up.

Police who were alerted on Thursday are now looking into whether Boise's public decency laws were broken by the incident.

"The investigation is pending," said Boise Police Department spokeswoman Lynn Hightower.

The city forbids people from showing their buttocks in public, largely to curb erotic dance parlours. Exemptions include dance, ballet, music or dramatic performances, or artistic displays; nudity during hockey practice isn't on the list.

John Oliver, the Idaho Junior Steelheads owner, wasn't at the practice where the players held the "strip shootout."

But an assistant told him the players were emulating a professional team, the Tampa Bay Lightning, whose members held a similar shootout last week where they discarded pieces of equipment after failing to score.

Internet videos show a Lightning right winger, Martin St. Louis, stripping to his long, dark shorts and shirt; the Junior Steelheads apparently went further, with some disrobing down to their sports briefs. At least one 17-year-old player doffed his underwear completely, to "moon" another player.

That teen was also punished by the team, Oliver said.

"His behaviour didn't live up to our player code of conduct," said Oliver, whose squad plays in the Western States Hockey League against opponents from Arizona and California.

The Junior Steelheads' suspension from Ice World ends Wednesday, when the team will be allowed to return.

Puck Naked: US team gets penalty time for playing 'strip hockey' at practice - Yahoo! Canada News

That is funny. I don't think anyone really got hurt..
Stars play the Maple Leafs tonight! They have an easy road schedule coming up, so I'm hoping to stack up some wins


----------



## Karren (Oct 29, 2009)

Damn.. First Gonchar and now Malkin!! Out for 2 to 3 weeks with a shoulder injury!! Penns slaughter the Habs last night.. Sid gets his 3rd hat trick..


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 29, 2009)

Toronto lost to Dallas 4-3, so they get a point.

Although the Leafs lost, they put up a good fight and the game could have gone either way. The monster was excellent, and the penalties were kept to a minimum. They need to keep up this kind of playing.


----------



## Darla (Oct 30, 2009)

Caps beat Atlanta in an interesting game. Bad pattern here. The Caps dominate the first part of the game and then all of a sudden are playing on their heels the rest of the game and must hang on to win.

case in point last night they were up 3-0 at the end of the 2nd. Atlanta ownd the 3rd and came back and scored 2 goals. It was in the last 2 min Atl pulled their goalie . i have yet to see this work but i understand the rationale. well in this case the Caps struck first and scored on the open goal making it 4-2. At the very end Atl did score , at first there was controversy whether the goal occurred before the end of the game, but then they did making it a 4-3 final. They have got to close out these games better!

So that is 6 in a row for the Caps!


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 30, 2009)

*Boudreau Book Says Sean Avery Made Insults About Weight*

Sean Avery might have been trying to keep a lower profile since returning to the NHL with the New York Rangers last March, but he still has a mean streak.

The much publicized forward reportedly took some verbal shots at Washington Capitals head coach Bruce Boudreau in the opening round of the Stanley Cup playoffs last season.

According to an excerpt of Boudreau's new book, Gabby: Confessions of a Hockey Lifer, obtained by The Washington Times, Avery made disparaging comments about the weight of the Capitals' coach during Game 7.

"He told me I was the biggest, fattest bleeping pig he had ever seen," recounted Boudreau in his book. "He told me I was fatter than bleeping Ken Hitchcock. He told me I was going to die because I was such a fat bleep."

Boudreau coached Avery while they were both with the Manchester Monarchs of the AHL in 2003. Avery played in three playoff games for Manchester, the Los Angeles Kings AHL affiliate, after being acquired as part of a package of players and picks from the Detroit Red Wings for defenceman Mathieu Schneider.

When commenting on Avery's playing ability, Boudreau explained he had respect for what the controversial forward can do on the ice.

"He's a really good hockey player. I've had him, know of him, played with his dad and all of those things. But he knows how important the playoffs are and he's just going to be a really good thorn in our side that can play hockey with the best of them."

Boudreau book says Sean Avery made insults about weight


----------



## Darla (Oct 30, 2009)

thanks for sharing that. btw Caps are up in their game vs Islander right now.


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 31, 2009)

*Did The Lockout Really Change Hockey More Than Miracle On Ice?*

We love lists here on Puck Daddy, and John Grigg of The Hockey News has a pot-stirrer today called "Top 10: Things that changed the game"; published in conjunction with the 50th anniversary of Jacques Plante becoming the first goaltender to wear a mash.

(The goalie mask anniversary is Sunday. We plan on celebrating by watching a "Friday The 13th" marathon and eating overcooked hamburgers until our teeth break.)

The game-changing list, via The Hockey News Web site:

10. The elimination of the rover and the introduction of forward pass

9. The Summit Series

8. The Miracle on Ice

7. The World Hockey Association

6. Wayne Gretzky

5. The 2004-05 Lockout

4. The NHLPA

3. Expansion

2. Europeans

1. The Entry Draft

Obviously, head over and read the justification for each entry, because Grigg has some solid arguments for each one. It's an odd collection at first glance, because the focus should be on "10 things that changed the game" but some of them are clearly more influenced by "things that changed the NHL," like the WHA. The top three would be solid in any order; the NHLPA's probably a little high, but that might be a generational gripe.

The 2004-05 Lockout at No. 5? Huh. The Miracle on Ice at No. 8? Double-huh.

There's no question the lockout ushered in an "NHL 2.0" of new economics and new rules. (Grigg doesn't even mention the shootout, which remains a fundamental and reprehensible change.) Here's Grigg:

The lockout single-handedly altered the face of the NHL. The economics of the game were drastically altered, in both the way franchises worked together and how they worked with the players; the salary cap was instituted; the on-ice game was changed with the elimination of the red line and a new standard for enforcing rules; and the NHLPA is still reeling from the effects of the power vacuum created by the ouster of former executive director Bob Goodenow.

The problem is that we're less than a decade removed from it, and we have another CBA negotiation on the horizon. Verdict: Too soon.

Blasphemous as it may seem, the Miracle on Ice at No. 8 is about right.

Grigg is right that it "awoke a nation to the game," but what did it change fundamentally? Gretzky had more to do with U.S. expansion, which in turn "awoke" more hockey markets than 1980 did. Plus, we have professional players in the Olympics 30 years after the amateurs stunned the Soviets.

It's one of the greatest hockey moments of all-time; perhaps the greatest. But did the Miracle on Ice change the game like goalie mask, the forward pass and the entry draft did?

Did the lockout really change hockey more than Miracle on Ice? - Puck Daddy - NHL - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## Karren (Nov 2, 2009)

Your boy Sid looked like a prize fighter, Saturday when I won the fight aginst one on the Wild's D.... Was strange with Crosby in the box for fighting, Maklin and Gonchar out... did not look like the same team! We win the hard games and loose the supposedly easy ones... AND Ovechkin is out after getting injured in a scuffle infront of the bench in the loss to the CJB.... Injuries will determine who gets the cup this year for sure...


----------



## Karren (Nov 2, 2009)

A friend and coworker just gave me 4 awesome tickets to the Penguins game aginst Boston in a couple weeks.. 2 rows off the ice. With a free parking pass!!! Ohhh helll yeah!! Like $550 worth of tickets!!


----------



## Darla (Nov 2, 2009)

nice ticket haul Karren!

Caps fans or watching closely to see what happens with Ovechkin. He's injured for the moment and we won't have an update until tuesday at earliest. The caps play again on Wed. Two straight OT losses for games they should have both won.


----------



## Karren (Nov 4, 2009)

Yeah!!! Penguins win 4-3 over the Ducks!!

Got the tickets today... Corner section... Row A... Right behind the glass!! Yea!


----------



## Darla (Nov 4, 2009)

life without Ovy for a while. we shall see how that goes


----------



## Karren (Nov 4, 2009)

How long is he out? the Penns western road trip is going to kill me... Stayed up till 1:30am.. Did anyone see Crosbys goalie style save... Fleury came out of the net and landed on hit face so Sid slid across the crease on his side and mad a perfect stacked pad save.. Without the pads..


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 4, 2009)

*ignore this thread*


----------



## Darla (Nov 9, 2009)

Hmmm Caps just came off two wins off their conference rival 4-2 &amp; 7-4 , the Florida Panthers. Now granted the Panthers are not a great team, but more significantly the Caps have not curled up and died since they have been without Ovechkin. Its not certain when he will be back, he has practiced with the team but he has enjoyed sitting in the box eating nachos and showing up for brief interviews during the game.

His injury is described as upper body. At this point I don't think he can raise his arms above his head.


----------



## Darla (Nov 12, 2009)

The game between the Islanders and the Caps was quite amazing tonight. 


The first score by Semin 8 sec in. 

I left for like 10 min and by the time i returned to the game NY was up 3-1! The Islanders got 3 successive goals &amp; Theodore got pulled from goal. Evidently it just wasn't a good night for him.

The Caps clawed back behind Varlamov and were actually winning for a significant amount of time 4-3. 

But in the last 2 min during a power play NY tied it up. 

The OT didn't untie it either. 

So it went to a shootout. Both teams got a goal within the first round of shootout including Alexander Semin who got himself a hat trick. 

But then it took a total of 11 rounds before the Caps produced the score and then Varlamov made the final stop. *Caps WIN! *


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 12, 2009)

Is Ovechkin still out? If so - do you know until when?


----------



## Darla (Nov 12, 2009)

Yes Ovechkin is out. Maybe another week or so? THis is just the commentators speculating


----------



## Darla (Nov 14, 2009)

Ovechkin is supposed to be back tonight maybe against the NJ Devils. We shall see.

Well the Caps have weathered this fairly well. they are on a 4 game win streak having beaten Minnesota last night 3-1.

Toronto lost again last night. (sorry Carolyn)

and what has happened to the mighty Penguins? their scoring star is supposed to be back as well


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 19, 2009)

*Sidney Crosby runs with Olympic flame in Halifax *

HALIFAX - Sidney Crosby has added another iconic piece of hardware to the collection he's hoisted in his stellar hockey career - the Olympic torch.

Huddled under the glow of street lights, thousands of people lined both sides of a downtown Halifax street Wednesday evening to watch the captain of the Stanley Cup-winning Pittsburgh Penguins grasp the torch in a mitten-covered hand.

Clad in an official torchbearer uniform, the 22-year-old grinned and jogged below historic Citadel Hill as the bright, orange flame burned above his head.

"You look at the people out there, you see the signs of the excitement,'' Crosby said later about the massive crush of fans who slowed his jog to a crawl.

"You never dream of carrying the torch. For me, that wasn't something that I ever thought would be a possibility.''

At one point in his short, 300-metre jaunt, Crosby stopped and turned slowly with the torch, eliciting wild cheers from the delighted crowd.

His jog turned into a walk when a sea of fans and flashing cameras swallowed him and snowboarder Sarah Conrad as they exchanged flames. Conrad, a native of Dartmouth, N.S., later lit a cauldron in front of Halifax City Hall.

Crosby, who won the Art Ross Trophy as the NHL's leading scorer and the Hart Trophy as league MVP, said the opportunity to return to his home province and run with the torch was too good to pass up.

"It's not just about me carrying the torch or another person - this is a celebration of the whole country and just to be a part of that, I feel so honoured,'' Crosby said.

"Whether I was playing hockey or whether I was someone here locally who just got the chance to do it, I think we can all say that it's a tremendous opportunity and we're proud to be able to do it.''

Crosby, whose hometown of Cole Harbour lies across the harbour from Halifax, was one of 12,000 torchbearers tasked with carrying the flame across Canada as part of a massive relay.

The flame touched down in Nova Scotia on Monday morning. It will criss-cross Nova Scotia until Saturday, when it will be ferried to Prince Edward Island as part of its East Coast leg.

Clutching a torch emblazoned with Crosby's autograph, Daren White could hardly contain his excitement even after the flame had passed by.

White, who ran with the flame earlier in Elmsdale, N.S., muscled his way through security to get Crosby's attention as the hockey star waited for his leg of the relay to start.

"I said to him, 'For a fellow torchbearer, would you sign?' and he grabbed my marker and gave me a wink and signed,'' said an elated White, 44. "It's my gold medal.''

British Columbia Premier Gordon Campbell, who was in Halifax for the festivities, said the torch relay has been a phenomenal success thus far.

"Every day there's a story out of the torch relay about how the torch has touched somebody's life and made them feel like they are making a huge contribution,'' Campbell said.

"That's really the gift of the Olympics to all of us. It's a cohesive force that can bring us together and remind us of what it's like to be a Canadian.''

Earlier in the day, two animal rights groups announced in Halifax they would protest the commercial seal hunt during the Olympic torch run over the next few months.

But organizers said they would not disrupt the run and instead be inflating a giant seal at locations away from spectators to voice their opposition to the hunt.

The torch relay began its trek in Victoria last month, and will make stops in every province and territory leading up to the Winter Games in Vancouver in February.

.................................................. .................................................. ................

Here's hoping that Sid will score the winning goal to give the Canadian Men's hockey team the gold medal!


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 22, 2009)

.................................................. .................................................. ..........................

Hey everybody!!!

Toronto beat Washington 2-1 in overtime!!!


----------



## Darla (Nov 22, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif .................................................. .................................................. ..........................
Hey everybody!!!

Toronto beat Washington 2-1 in overtime!!!

Good game for the Leafs, not so good for the Caps. They did it during the shootout! Nice shots


----------



## ~Angela~ (Nov 22, 2009)

I Love this kid!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 22, 2009)

Steve Stamkos is doing great this year!

In his rookie year with Tampa Bay, he had Barry Melrose for a coach - what an a**hole! Melrose did absolutely nothing to encourage Stamkos.

When Tampa Bay finally realized what a detriment Melrose was - and fired his sorry a**, Stamkos and the boys started playing great together!


----------



## Darla (Nov 22, 2009)

why is it Melrose gets the TV commentator gig? and please Carolyn why be so restrained you really need to tell us what you think about Melrose/


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 22, 2009)

Listen and learn grasshopper - hockey is a very complex world.

I have no clue why anyone would hire Melrose to do anything - maybe he's dating the executive's sister? Or even worse, he married into the family...

All I know is the Tampa Bay divorced him after *only 16 games* in the 2008-2009 season.

Sadly, no one was sad to see him go...


----------



## ~Angela~ (Nov 22, 2009)

Yeah Melrose was the coach for about a day, did squat, and Tocchet was the interim for the rest of the year. Hes ok, better now then last year... hope we can hang on to Stamkos though. He'll be a super star.


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 24, 2009)

The 10 best NHL players of the last decade

10. Jaromir Jagr

9. Joe Thornton

8. Joe Sakic

7. Jarome Iginla

6. Scott Niedermayer

5. Chris Pronger

4. Sidney Crosby

3. Alex Ovechkin

2. Martin Brodeur

1. Nicklas Lidstrom

The 10 best NHL players of the last decade - Puck Daddy - NHL - Yahoo! Sports

My thoughts:

What about Ilya Kovulchuk?

Thank you - Malkin does not deserve to be on this list.

Ovechkin is better than Crosby.

Pronger is good, but he's also a douc*

I love Jarome - can't wait to see him in the Olympics.


----------



## Darla (Nov 24, 2009)

confused about one thing ( a lot of that recently) is 10 the best in the list or the worst?


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 24, 2009)

Grasshopper, grasshopper, grasshopper...

1 is the best and 10 is the 10th best


----------



## Darla (Nov 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Grasshopper, grasshopper, grasshopper...
1 is the best and 10 is the 10th best

no you know what it was was, when you said Ovechkin was better than Crosby I was wondering why you said that because the list already had Ovechkin higher. 
But i have a question for our resident Pittsburgh fan: why is it that there is no Mario Lemieux? I mean he was fabulous for all those years and didn't he almost prevent that franchise from going under? All those scoring titles? and didn't he have cancer, returned from that almost won the Hart Trophy? what's a guy gotta do?









and Jagr too played for quite a few years and was really good. I get that. But Jagr and no Lemieux? I don't get it.









and while we're at it: Sydney Crosby is very good player I get that. He gets all those cheap goals sitting in front the net (don't deny it i've seen enough of him). But his career is still virtually starting and you would say he is better than either Jagr or Lemieux!!?? Is that number (#4) maybe a little bit too high? He has a teammate who is a prolific scorer so hes bound to get a ton of assists. If i am off-base on this educate me! I know Sydney is cute and all that (does nothing for me, maybe its those teeth reminds me of someone ,,, oh nevermind ).......


----------



## Darla (Nov 29, 2009)

well Caps won last night in a shootout with Montreal. They have been doing ok even though they have a ton of people out.

Toronto even has a few wins in there as they are bouncing back from that horrendous start.


----------



## Darla (Dec 1, 2009)

Not a good thing tonight. Well the Caps won and that is good, but Alex Ovechkin got tossed for a collision with a Carolina player, but more seriously may have hurt his right knee. Still too early to tell how bad it is

Oh i heard Toronto lost sorry Carolyn.


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 1, 2009)

Expect Ovechkin to get at least a 5 game suspension. He did the same move on Gonchar last year and received a stiff warning.

The Sabres are hot! And Ryan Miller is exceptional - hopefully he will be the goalie for the US in the 2010 Olympics.


----------



## Darla (Dec 1, 2009)

can the suspension be concurrent with the time he is out with his injury?


----------



## Darla (Dec 3, 2009)

Going to the Capitals game tonight vs Florida! Totally excited. I'm wearing red with tan khakis so i definitely look like a Target empoyee. Will report back later.

Go CAPS!


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 3, 2009)

Hope that you have lots of fun at the game tonight Darla.

Well Toronto is another jam - both of their staring goalies are injured again.

Toskala hurt his groin muscles and the monster Gustavsson has to have another heart ablation.


----------



## Darla (Dec 4, 2009)

thanks Carolyn

the game was fabulous! so much better than just seeing it on TV more later , its late and im tired


----------



## Darla (Dec 6, 2009)

So the Caps have won the last two games, scoring* 14* goals. and this is without Alexander Ovechkin who had his two game suspension.

The game i went this past thursday, they won 6-2 in a great game. The last two goals by Florida seemed to be because the Caps defense was getting a little bored.

Last night the Caps beat the Flyers 8-2! The Flyers just got a new coach, but that seemed to make little difference to the team.

In both games the Caps were helped immensely by two major penalties that were just plain stupid. On thursday it was a 7 min major and game misconduct during which the Caps scored 2. Last night there was a 9 min major in which the Caps scored 3 times.

oh and on Monday Ovechkin will be back from his suspension. Think they will let him play?


----------



## Karren (Dec 9, 2009)

Seems like every Pittsburgh team decided to go into a slump... City of Loosers.. Sigh.. We lost our first game of the season when our substitute goalie shows up at the rink without his skates.. So we play 6 skaters and still only loose 5-6. He showed up in the third but the damage was done.. Did discover 6-hour energy drink.. Come the third period I was still full of energy vs ready to die..

The Ducks beat Dalas last night and that Saku Koivu goal in OT was amazing... Picks up his own rebound and pops it in on the backhand..


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 11, 2009)

*NHL Standings as of Friday Dec 11, 2090*

*Eastern Conference*

Rank Team GP W L OT PTS

1 Washington, 31, 19, 6, 6, 44

2 New Jersey, 29, 21, 7, 1, 43

3 Boston, 30, 16, 9, 5, 37

4 Pittsburgh, 32, 21, 10, 1, 43

5 Buffalo, 28, 17, 9, 2, 36

6 Ottawa, 30, 15, 11, 4, 34

7 Atlanta, 29, 15, 11, 3, 33

8 Montreal, 32, 15, 15, 2, 32

9 NY Rangers, 30, 14, 14, 2, 30

10 Tampa Bay, 30, 11, 11, 8, 30

11 Philadelphia, 29, 14, 14, 1 29

12 NY Islanders, 31, 11, 13, 7, 29

13 Florida, 31, 11, 14, 6, 28

14 Toronto, 31, 10, 14, 7, 27

15 Carolina, 30, 7, 18, 5, 19

*Western*

Rank Team GP W L OT PTS

1 San Jose, 32, 19, 7, 6, 44

2 Chicago, 29, 19, 7, 3, 41

3 Calgary, 30, 19, 8, 3, 41

4 Los Angeles, 33 20, 10, 3, 43

5 Colorado, 33, 17, 10, 6, 40

6 Phoenix, 31, 18, 11, 2, 38

7 Nashville, 31, 18, 11, 2, 38

8 Dallas, 30, 13, 8, 9, 35

9 Vancouver, 31, 17, 14, 0, 34

10 Columbus, 31, 14, 11, 6, 34

11 Detroit, 30, 14, 11, 5, 33

12 Edmonton, 31, 14, 13, 4, 32

13 St. Louis, 29, 13, 11, 5, 31

14 Minnesota, 30, 14, 13, 3, 31

15 Anaheim, 30, 11, 13, 6, 28

Source: NHL


----------



## Karren (Dec 11, 2009)

I love NHL math!! Where 3rd place Boston with 37 points is ahead of 4th place Pennguins with 43 points?? Lol


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 11, 2009)

I hear ya - I don't know why TSN does this but everytime I check the stats there is at least one team out of order.

Did ya notice that Toronto is picking up some points?


----------



## Karren (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah.... the leafs had 31 points along with 5 other teams and lonely Canes with 20 for the basement.... The Canes are hot one year and dead the next.... The numbers are wrong on the NHL website too... There must be some formula that takes into account games played and conference........ Penns were practicing accross the street today but I had a dentist appointment.... Big win over the Flyers last night and a home and home again at Philly tommorow.....


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 16, 2009)

Philly is another team that is really struggling too.

I'm off to see the London Nationals play tonight - very good Junior B hockey team in Ontario.


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 24, 2009)

Is everyone aware that Sid the Kid did a 2010 calender, for Tim Horton's?

Try getting one through this site:

Free Tim Hortons Poster Calendar


----------



## Karren (Dec 25, 2009)

Wooo!! Like a fireman calendar? Lol. Sid and company were on fire last night. Beating the Sens 8-2. Making up for the shut number 104 they handed Sir Martin earlier in the week.. Congrats to him.. Best goalie ever! Funny too that Eddy Cheavers 103rd shutout was aginst the penguins too!

Paul Kelley fired from the NHLPA has been hired by College Hockey inc and rumors that there is going to be some kind of cooperation between the US colleges and Canadian Jr A?


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 25, 2009)

US colleges and Junior A? That would be interesting. Currently, if a player plays even 1 game of Junior A hockey, he is not eligible to get a sports scholarship to a US college/university. Canada does not offer sports scholarships. That why there are so many Canadian athletes going to US schools.

When Sid was a wee lad, he played recreational hockey. Tim Hortons sponsored (and still does) many leagues and teams. The players are known as tim bits. Sid does Tim Hortons commercials and calendars showing him play hockey with little tim bits.


----------



## Karren (Dec 27, 2009)

Yeah!! Thought that was interesting... Got some nice Penguins things from santa including a chs tape of the 1992 cup run that my daughter found at an estate sale! Burning it to dvd as I type!






Penguins play the leafs tonight!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 27, 2009)

The next 6-7 games will be tough for the Leafs - all will be difficult for the Leafs to get even one point.

I think the Leafs will come out with 5 points - keeping my fingers crossed.

Did you try to get a calendar of Sid, Karren?

.................................................. .................................................. ...........

*Hey everybody:*

Toronto beat Pittsburg tonight - and not in overtime either!!!


----------



## Karren (Dec 28, 2009)

Great game, Carolyn!! I thought for sure Rupp's goal would send it into ot.... Who's your goalie? and where the big sweede?

didn't get a calander.... I see him personally a couple times a month so no big deal! lol


----------



## Darla (Dec 28, 2009)

The Caps are rolling right along. Nice wins over Buffalo and NJ Devils, both teams with excellent goalies and stingy defense. Watching the Dallas - Redskins football game the announcer remarked that there were more Ovetchkin shirts than Redskins clothing. Hey the Caps are doing much than the Skins anyway!!

Too bad the Steelers had to win today, but the Ravens beat themselves not the Steelers!


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 28, 2009)

Vesa Toskala was in goal against the Penguins. Sometimes he is hot and sometimes not so much - not very consistent either way.

He's from Finland - maybe he'll play in the Olympics for them.

The monster had another minor heart surgery a few weeks ago - maybe the Leafs want to take it on him. I think he was meant to back up Toskala. But if the Leafs were smart they would alternate each of them, baring an injury.


----------



## Karren (Dec 28, 2009)

Somehow minor and heart surgeoy don't seem to fit? Lol.


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 29, 2009)

He had the identical heart surgery as he had at the beginning of the season - his heart races too high apparently.

The surgery is performed through a shunt in his thigh. So when he is recouperating, its the stitches in his groin area that are more of a concern apparently.


----------



## Karren (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeah!! I'll bet!! Ya know those "big" sweedes? Lol.

Penguins had a Christmas Eve evening practice and I think they are having a NYE one too.. Over by work! May have to stop by..


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 29, 2009)

At least Sid is now old enough to have a New Years Eve beverage in Pittsburgh.

Maybe you can have a toast with him!

Happy New Year btw


----------



## Karren (Dec 29, 2009)

Lol. Maybe he will stop by the office Thursday afternoon before the practice!! Just think he has another 16 years to play in the NHL!!


----------



## ~Angela~ (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeah Tampa beat the Bruins! I saw it with my own eyes, its true! We CAN win a game! LOL


----------



## Karren (Dec 30, 2009)

Yea, Angela!! Way to kick their butts and then maybe New Jersey and Washington!! Love for those guys to get beat down before we head into the playoffs.. Just don't hurt the Penguins! Lol.

Tonight its the Penns vs the Broudures (Devils). Penns loose to Buffalo 3-4 after being up 2-0? Patrick Lalime substituted in the 2nd period and played shut-out hockey...


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 30, 2009)

Meet Team Canada:

Scott Niedermayer will captain Team Canada at the 2010 Olympic Games, with Sidney Crosby, Jarome Iginla and Chris Pronger to serve as alternates.

Here's how the team breaks down - name, place of birth, NHL team

Forwards

Patrice Bergeron, L'Ancienne-Lorette, Que. (Boston Bruins)

Sidney Crosby, Cole Harbour, N.S. (Pittsburgh Penguins) Alternate captain

Ryan Getzlaf, Regina, Sask. (Anaheim Ducks)

Dany Heatley, Calgary, Alta. (San Jose Sharks)

Jarome Iginla, St. Albert, Alta. (Calgary Flames) Alternate captain

Patrick Marleau, Aneroid Sask. (San Jose Sharks)

Brenden Morrow, Carlyle, Sask. (Dallas Stars)

Rick Nash, Brampton, Ont. (Columbus Blue Jackets)

Mike Richards, Kenora, Ont. (Philadelphia Flyers)

Corey Perry, Peterborough, Ont. (Anaheim Ducks)

Eric Staal, Thunder Bay, Ont. (Carolina Hurricanes)

Joe Thornton, St. Thomas, Ont. (San Jose Sharks)

Jonathan Toews, Winnipeg, Man. (Chicago Blackhawks)

Defence

Dan Boyle, Ottawa, Ont. (San Jose Sharks)

Drew Doughty, Ottawa, Ont. (LA Kings)

Duncan Keith, Penticton, B.C. (Chicago Blackhawks)

Scott Niedermayer, Cranbrook, B.C. (Anaheim Ducks) - Captain

Chris Pronger, Dryden, Ont. (Philadelphia Flyers) - Alternate captain

Brent Seabrook, Tsawwassen, B.C. (Chicago Blackhawks)

Shea Weber, Sicamous, B.C. (Nashville Predators)

Goalies

Roberto Luongo, Montreal, Que. (Vancouver Canucks)

Martin Brodeur, Montreal, Que. (New Jersey Devils)

Marc-Andre Fleury, Sorel, Que. (Pittsburgh Penguins)

Source: http://www.ctvolympics.ca/hockey/new...tml?cid=rsstsn

.................................................. .................................................. ............

Does anyone else have up to date, complete lists of the other hockey teams playing in the 2010 Olympics?


----------



## Karren (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah Sid and Marc Andre!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 31, 2009)

I found a few other teams:

*U.S. Olympic Men's Ice Hockey Team *to be Unveiled on NBC Immediately Following Bridgestone NHL Winter Classic Jan. 1, 2010

*Russia roster*

Goalies

Ilya Bryzgalov (Phoenix Coyotes), Evgeni Nabokov (San Jose Sharks), Semyon Varlamov (Washington Capitals)

Defence

Sergei Gonchar (Pittsburgh Penguins), Denis Grebeshkov (Edmonton Oilers), Dmitri Kalinin (Salavat Ufa), Konstantin Korneyev (CSKA Moscow), Andrei Markov (Montreal Canadiens), Ilya Nikulin (Ak Bars Kazan), Fedor Tyutin (Columbus Blue Jackets), Anton Volchenkov (Ottawa Senators)

Forwards

Maxim Afinogenov (Atlanta Thrashers), Pavel Datsyuk (Detroit Red Wings), Sergei Fedorov (Metallurg Magnitogorsk), Ilya Kovalchuk (Atlanta Thrashers), Viktor Kozlov (Salavat Ufa), Evgeni Malkin (Pittsburgh Penguins), Alexei Morozov (Ak Bars Kazan), Alexander Ovechkin (Washington Capitals), Alexander Radulov (Salavat Ufa), Alexander Semin (Washington Capitals), Danis Zaripov (Ak Bars Kazan), Sergei Zinoviev (Salavat Ufa)

*Finland’s* Teemu Selanne headed to his 5th Olympics

Veteran forward Teemu Selanne has been selected to play for Finland’s hockey team at his fifth Olympics in Vancouver in February.

The 23-member roster announced Wednesday includes 15 players from the squad that won silver at the 2006 Turin Games.

Selanne has twice been the top scorer at the Olympics and was chosen as the best player in Turin. He won a Stanley Cup with Anaheim in 2007.

Among the 15 NHL players on the squad are Selanne’s Anaheim teammate Saku Koivu and Dallas’ Jere Lehtinen.

Finland is deep in goal with 2006 Vezina Trophy winner Miikka Kiprusoff of Calgary; 2007 NHL statistical leader Niklas Backstrom of Minnesota; and Antero Niittymaki of Tampa Bay, who was brilliant in Turin.

*Sweden Men’s Hockey Team*

G Henrik Lundqvist (NHL)

G Jonas Gustavsson (NHL)

G Stefan Liv Jonkoping (SEL)

D Tobias Enstrom (NHL)

D Magnus Johansson Linkopings (SEL)

D Niklas Kronwall (NHL)

D Nicklas Lidstrom (NHL)

D Douglas Murray (NHL)

D Johnny Oduya (NHL)

D Mattias Ohlund (NHL)

D Henrik Tallinder (NHL)

F Daniel Alfredsson (NHL)

F Nicklas Backstrom (NHL)

F Loui Eriksson (NHL)

F Peter Forsberg MODO (SEL)

F Tomas Holmstrom (NHL)

F Patric Hornqvist (NHL)

F Fredrik Modin (NHL)

F Samuel Pahlsson (NHL)

F Daniel Sedin (NHL)

F Henrik Sedin (NHL)

F Mattias Weinhandl Dynamo (RUS)

F Henrik Zetterberg (NHL)


----------



## Karren (Dec 31, 2009)

Sweeden looks well staffed!!


----------



## Karren (Dec 31, 2009)

Ohhh Noooo. NJ shuts out the Penguins again! And did anyone see the Rangers crashed and burned. Philly 6 - NYR 0!! And Boston shut out Atlanta 4-0!

Can't wait till the winter classic Friday!! Already reserved the TV! Lol.


----------



## ~Angela~ (Dec 31, 2009)

Tampa lost to the Habs tonight. Not a bad defeat though, harder then we've played in a while. Can't wait for Saturdays game (*winks at Karren*).... will be there too to cheer on my boys!


----------



## Karren (Dec 31, 2009)

Hope we can pull out of this 3 game loosing streak before Saturday!! Lol. Ryan Mallon plays for TB?


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 31, 2009)

I've been waiting for this game all week - Canada vs the US in the World Juniors!!!

New Years Eve, 8 pm!!!

Both teams are entering this game with a 3 - 0 history.

They have played the same teams, with Canada fairing a bit better against each team.

US 7, Slovakia 3... ........US 3, Swiss 0...........US 12, Latvia 1

Canada 8, Slovakia 2.....Canada 6, Swiss 0.....Canada 16, Latvia 0

On the B side, Sweden has won all three of their games.

Both Russia and Finland have won 2 out of 3 games each.


----------



## Karren (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah!!! It's on the NHL channel here.... The daughter and her bf are bringing over their Wii...... I'm going to escape to the basement and watch the finals!!

USA USA USA


----------



## Karren (Dec 31, 2009)

Sweeden is trompinf the Finns 6-1 with minutes left in the game..


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 1, 2010)

Finland might get sent to the relegation round - can you believe that?


----------



## ~Angela~ (Jan 1, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hope we can pull out of this 3 game loosing streak before Saturday!! Lol. Ryan Mallon plays for TB? Yeah good ol' Pennsylvania boy



That's my Malone!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 1, 2010)

Holy Cats - what a game!!! 5-4 for Canada in overtime shootout.

That is one of the best games I have seen in a long while!!!

I thought that both US and Canada played phenominally - I'm sure that they will see each other later in the playoffs.


----------



## Karren (Jan 1, 2010)

That was a great hockey game!! Thought the US was going to pull of an upset with 5 minutes to go in the third but Canada came back to tie it up..


----------



## Danica57 (Jan 1, 2010)

US and Canada games are always terrific to watch. Didn't think they could top last year's classic, but they certainly did. Was a great night as the Habs won again also


----------



## Karren (Jan 1, 2010)

Yeah!! Flyers 1 and Boston zip after 2 in the 2010 Winter Clasic! Thomas went to push Hartnell out of the way and let in a shot from the point. I hate Hartnell. And how the heck tall is Charra?? 7' something. Lol. Go Bruins.. Lesser of two evils!


----------



## ~Angela~ (Jan 1, 2010)

I HATE BOSTON!! Boooooooo! Can't believe they pulled it off. I like Thomas though but still an upset at home would have been nice.


----------



## Danica57 (Jan 1, 2010)

The NHL has a good thing going with these outdoor games. Wanna bet they blow it by staging too many of them so the novelty wears off, or else trying to hold one in Phoenix.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 1, 2010)

Here's the US Olympic Men's Ice Hockey information:

BOSTON - Not since NHL players started going to the Olympics 12 years ago has the American team featured so many fresh faces.

Of the 23 players chosen Friday for next month's Vancouver Games, only New York Rangers captain Chris Drury, New Jersey counterpart Jamie Langenbrunner, and Detroit defenceman Brian Rafalski will carry Olympic experience with them into what could be the most-watched hockey tournament ever.

Former NHL first round picks Patrick Kane and Erik Johnson highlight the youth movement on the U.S. men's Olympic hockey team. At 21 years of age, Kane will be the youngest player on the team, whose average age will be just over 26 years.

Aging American stalwarts such as Mike Modano, Bill Guerin, Keith Tkachuk and Scott Gomez will all be able to rest during the long break in February because they were left off the team.

The infusion of up-and-coming players is hardly a surprise. Team GM Brian Burke, of the Toronto Maple Leafs, made it clear last summer is was time to turn the page on those who represented the United States time and time again on the international stage.

Goaltending will be the strength of the team with Buffalo's Ryan Miller the likely starter at this point. He is joined by Boston's Tim Thomas, last year's Vezina Trophy winner as the NHL's top goaltender, and Los Angeles netminder Jonathan Quick, who is among the league leaders this season in minutes played.

Goaltender:

Ryan Miller

Tim Thomas

Jonathan Quick

Defense:

Erik Johnson

Jack Johnson

Mike Komisarek

Paul Martin

Brooks Orpik

Brian Rafalski

Ryan Sutter

Forward:

David Backes

Dustin brown

Ryan Callahan

Chris Drury

Patrick Kane

Ryan Kesler

Phil Kessel

Jamie Langenbrunner

Ryan Malone

Zach Parise

Joe Pavelski

Bobby Ryan

Paul Stastny

.................................................. .................................................. ........

Here's the remaining schedule for the 2010 World Junior Ice Hockey

January 2

Relegation - Slovakia vs. Austria 1pm/10am

Quarterfinal - Russia vs. Switzerland 5pm/2pm

Quarterfinal - United States vs. Finland 9pm/6pm

January 3

Relegation - Czech Republic vs. Latvia 1pm/10am

Semifinal - Canada vs. RUS/SUI winner 5pm/2pm

Semifinal - Sweden vs. USA/FIN winner 9pm/6pm

January 4

Relegation - TBD 1pm/10am

Relegation - TBD 5pm/2pm

5th Place Game - TBD 9pm/6pm

January 5

Bronze Medal Game4pm/1pm

Gold Medal Game8pm/5pm

I'm hoping that Canada and the US meet again, in the Gold Medal game!!!


----------



## Darla (Jan 2, 2010)

Fun game today at Fenway! I got a good laugh about the outdoor game at Phoenix (i need a good laugh these days)


----------



## Karren (Jan 2, 2010)

Penns play Tampa Bay tonight Angela!!




.

Glad to see Brookes Orpik from the Penguins made the US team.. Funny too he was named after coach Herb Brookes... The story is his dad wanted to name him Herb but his mom said like hell so they named him Brookes!

Oh an GO Penguins!!


----------



## Karren (Jan 3, 2010)

Went to turn the game on at 7 and found out it was at 1:00. And we lost!! Nooooooo..


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 3, 2010)

The Swiss beat Russia to get into the semi finals. They play Canada tomorrow.

US is leading 2-0 over Finland after the 1st period. The winner will play Sweden tomorrow as well.


----------



## ~Angela~ (Jan 3, 2010)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha! Woohoo! We won! We actually beat the Penguins! What a great game... Marty St Louis is such a stud! I think I may have a crush on him LOL He had it in for the Pens today



good to say! Yay! Go Boltz!


----------



## Karren (Jan 3, 2010)

Boooo!! Hissss. I'm surprised he didn't get on the Canadian olympic team? Glad Mallone made the US team.. Funny about Ryan.. He was with Pittsburgh before and a guy on my hockey team worked for the Penguins and he used to temm stories about mallone during his salary negitiations. Ryan used to text message all the players about his status and he didn't want to leave. He's good.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 3, 2010)

A lot of good Canadian NHL players didn't make the Olympic team - St Louis included.

That's cause ya gotta be great to make the team!!!

This just in - the US beat the Fins 6-2.

So the US will be playing the Swedes tomorrow. Let's hope they play better than today as the Swedes are pretty darn good..


----------



## ~Angela~ (Jan 3, 2010)

Yay for the US team woohoo! Marty is great but he has had some off days recently. I mean UGLY! He just got back on his game, Vinny is sucking lately too... bad! Boooooo! Oh I love Malone! Wasn't much of a contender last year but him and Stamkos Lead the team in goals this year. He doesn't take any mess either


----------



## Karren (Jan 3, 2010)

The sweeds are always good!! Penguins play Florida tonight and the Steelers play Miami.... must be nice since it's 6 degrees out with a -20 degree wind chill factor!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 4, 2010)

Canada beat the Swiss so they move on the the gold medal game.

Switzerland will now play for the bronze.

US is playing Sweden at 9, but tsn is covering a football game instead.

So I guess we'll find out at midnight or tomorrow, who plays Canada on Tuesday.


----------



## Karren (Jan 4, 2010)

USA 1 - Sweeden 0 at the end of the first. Penguins still in a slump. 5 games and counting. Same mo as Buffalo. Go up in the first... Crash and burn in the 2nd and 3rd. Ekkkkk. Good thing about the Olympics is Fleury being 3rd string... He will be well rested! Lol.


----------



## Darla (Jan 4, 2010)

thanks for the update on the world juniors, Carolyn. i was going to ask ya.....


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 4, 2010)

US beat Sweden 6-2.

Canada plays US for the gold medal Tuesday at 8, Sweden plays the Swiss for the bronze. I'm so excited - these are good match ups!


----------



## Karren (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah!!! Tuesday night I'm watching! I think the Sweedes were shocked they lost.. And the Swiss over the Russians.. Appearently the Russians have been fielding a sub-par group of Junior A's for some years..

I think the Penns play tuesday... May have to split the screen and watch both!


----------



## Karren (Jan 6, 2010)

After 2.... USA and Canada tied 3-3 at the Junior A championship! Great game!! Also Penns 4 - Atlanta 2. I'm in hockey overload tonight.. Yeah!!


----------



## Karren (Jan 6, 2010)

YES!!! USA beats Canada in ot to win the Junior A championship!!! Penguins also beat Atlanta!! Its a great day for hockey!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 6, 2010)

The world's final was pretty exciting.

Tied 33 going into the 3rd period.

US scores two goals, and Canada comes back to tie it 5-5.

Overtime period, kinda slow.

But US got in the last goal!!!

Congratulations to all the boys - everyone worked hard but US came out on top.

Next year, the worlds are in Buffalo, NY. Tickets can be had, but get them quick.

The Canadians living in Hamilton, Toronto and London will be scooping them up.


----------



## Darla (Jan 6, 2010)

wow that is pretty exciting! thanks for the update. i get the muffin now.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 6, 2010)

I would have loved a Tim's coffee and muffin about an hour ago, watching the big game.

Hey, Toronto won so another 2 points - yes!!!


----------



## Darla (Jan 14, 2010)

wow not many posts in a while.

Here's a quiz question: Do you know what a Gordie Howe Hat Trick is?

In today's news Caps won after falling behind 4-1 in the 1st. It took round 6 of the shootout before Tomas Fleishmann put it in. Great game. 5-4 GO CAPS!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 14, 2010)

I think I know what a Gordie Howe hat trick is:

In one game a player gets at least one goal, an assist, and a fight.

The Caps game sounded pretty exciting.

But why can't OV fight his own battles - did you see when his team mate jumped into the fight?


----------



## Darla (Jan 14, 2010)

yes that was last night against Tampa Bay. There were a series of skirmishes between Ovechkin and Downey. In the last case they exited the penalty box and Downey speared Ovechkin. Gloves and Helmets dropped for both but the other Caps player jumped in to fight. He and Downey got tossed then. Ovy was just standing and watching.

~~~~~~

Carolyn, yes you are correct except i think it needs to be a fighting major. Girl knows her hockey 

speaking of fighting did you hear about what happened in Russion league? KHL

there was a game dont remember teams that there was a major brawl and something like 900 penalty minutes involved. they couldn't finish the game because there were no players left to play.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 14, 2010)

Ya know Darla, in Canada a fight is a fight...

Gordie Howe hat trick - From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

In ice hockey, a Gordie Howe hat trick is an unofficial variation on the hat trick, wherein a player scores a goal, records an assist, and gets in a fight all in one game. It is named after Gordie Howe, who is known for both his scoring ability and his fisticuffs.

The Gordie Howe hat trick is not actually an official statistic. Its conception is relatively recent; The Hockey News has statistics on it only since the 1996–97 NHL season. The San Jose Sharks, Calgary Flames, Nashville Predators, Edmonton Oilers, Ottawa Senators, Pittsburgh Penguins, and the Montreal Canadiens are the only teams in the NHL that record their franchises' Gordie Howe hat tricks.

The first known Gordie Howe hat trick was recorded by Hall of Famer Harry Cameron of the Toronto Arenas on December 26, 1917. Howe's only two occurrences were on October 10, 1953, and March 21, 1954.

Brendan Shanahan is widely considered to lead this statistics at least in recent history with 17 recorded efforts.

...................................

On Friday, Washington plays Toronto

- will Toronto lose yet another one or blow Washington away like they have done in the past?

Wish I had a Tim's to watch the game with...


----------



## Darla (Jan 14, 2010)

well that sounds like the definitive answer! i was going by what the commentators said. It was Chimera who the Caps just acquired from Carolina and was the player Ovechkin got suspended for going knee to knee. (they are good friends now!)

yes the Caps really seem to be troubled by Toronto. But i will be over with those Tim coffees.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 14, 2010)

uhh, were the commentators American? Melrose maybe?

Listen, if ya wanna know something about hockey, ya have ta ask a Canadian, don cha know?

I'll get the donuts if you bring the coffee...


----------



## Darla (Jan 14, 2010)

no its Joe Benatti (sp) &amp; old Cap star Craig Laughlin (sp)

you're on then! i will get the Tims

ok i looked into this. THere is actually a web site that keeps track of hockey fights! http://www.hockeyfights.com and guess what Calgary is in First PLace and Washington in Last PLace. (I know what you're going to say what a bunch of wussies!)

here is the complete list.

NHL Team Fighting Majors Leaders

2009-2010 Regular Season

As of Jan 13, 2010

Rank Team Fight Totals

1 Calgary Flames 49

2 Philadelphia Flyers 42

3 Anaheim Ducks 40

4 St. Louis Blues 40

5 Tampa Bay Lightning 39

6 Vancouver Canucks 39

7 Edmonton Oilers 38

8 Colorado Avalanche 35

9 San Jose Sharks 35

10 Toronto Maple Leafs 34

11 Columbus Blue Jackets 31

12 Ottawa Senators 31

13 Pittsburgh Penguins 30

14 Boston Bruins 26

15 Atlanta Thrashers 24

16 Dallas Stars 24

17 Florida Panthers 24

18 New York Rangers 23

19 Minnesota Wild 22

20 New York Islanders 22

21 Carolina Hurricanes 21

22 Phoenix Coyotes 21

23 Chicago Blackhawks 20

24 Montreal Canadiens 20

25 Los Angeles Kings 19

26 New Jersey Devils 19

27 Buffalo Sabres 16

28 Detroit Red Wings 14

29 Nashville Predators 12

30 Washington Capitals 12


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 15, 2010)

I haven't verified this but I believe that Philadelphia has accumulated the most penalty minutes.

There was a Toronto Maple Leaf (think that's the team) by the name of Tiger Williams that had thousands on penalty minutes, in his career.


----------



## brightred77 (Jan 15, 2010)

go rangers!


----------



## Darla (Jan 20, 2010)

*from NHL.com*

*Stratford to play host for Hockey Day In Canada*

Tuesday, 01.19.2010 / 4:47 PM / NHL Insider

By Mike G. Morreale - NHL.com Staff Writer

In anticipation of the 2010 Winter Olympics in Vancouver next month, picturesque Stratford, Ontario, will look to fulfill the immediate need of those hockey-crazed fans as the host community for Tim Horton's Hockey Day In Canada next week.

"Stratford will provide a beautiful backdrop for our 10th edition of Tim Horton's Hockey Day In Canada," said Joel Darling, director of production for CBC Sports. "Stratford's history of hockey and their vibrant community will help celebrate what has become a Canadian tradition over the past decade."

*Cherry: Two omissions on Team Canada*






It shouldn't come as a surprise that Hockey Night In Canada analyst Don Cherry is geared up for the 2010 Winter Olympics in Vancouver next month.

He understands the immense pressure Team Canada is facing as the host country for the first time since 1988 (Calgary).

"I remember finishing seventh in 2006 and how heartbroken they all were," Cherry said. "We have to win the gold, not silver. You can't believe the pressure. I've been involved (internationally) in '76 with the Canada Cup and we went into that final game with the Czechs feeling it. You're actually shaking. Then, when you win it, it's not even like a relief either. They just have to win or they'll be talked about for a long time. It's our game."

Before becoming one of Canada's most outspoken hockey commentators, Cherry was a pretty successful NHL coach.

During the 1975-76 campaign, in fact, he would garner the Jack Adams Award as the League's top boss after leading the Boston Bruins to a 48-15-17 mark before losing a five-game series to the Philadelphia Flyers in the Conference Finals.

He also joined fellow coaches Scotty Bowman, Bobby Kromm and Al MacNeil in helping lead Team Canada to the 1976 Canada Cup title following a two-game sweep of Czechoslovakia in the final.

For the most part, Cherry agreed with the majority of players named to Team Canada. Still, there were two he was surprised to see omitted.

"I thought Jordan Staal should have been on because of his (penalty-killing) ability," Cherry said. "He's magic and he's the guy you put out there on 5-on-3 situations.

"I was kind of surprised that (Mike) Green never got picked either. I think of all the guys who didn't get picked, Green's the guy that's really heartbroken and they way he's playing now, he's out to prove they were wrong in not choosing him. So, I think those two guys should have been on. But again, I'm sure some of the guys I like, they wouldn't want either."

Green is the only player in the NHL with three eight-game point streaks this season and he's scored points in 35 of the Washington Capitals' 48 games this season. He leads all NHL defensemen with 12 goals and 49 points -- one point shy of becoming the fifth Capitals defenseman to post three straight 50-point seasons (Scott Stevens, Sergei Gonchar, Kevin Hatcher, Larry Murphy).

Green has led NHL defensemen in goals each of the past two seasons. Staal, meanwhile, has 13 goals and 34 points in 50 games for Pittsburgh. He also leads the team with two shorthanded goals.

*-- Mike Morreale*


----------



## Karren (Jan 22, 2010)

Sid and Max at the Crosby's shooting pucks in their clothes dryer!

YouTube - Sid vs Max vs Dryer (Reebok Commercial)


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 22, 2010)

Karren - do you know where this concept comes from?

When Sid was on Jay Leno 3-4 years ago, he talked about using his mom's dryer for target. As a result, Jay provided a dryer for Sid to shoot at, on the show.


----------



## Darla (Jan 23, 2010)

I've seen this commercial! its great. I heard it was even on during the trouncing yesterday where the Caps beat the Pens 6-3.............


----------



## Darla (Jan 28, 2010)

wow Caps have been on a tear! won yesterday 7-2 and started tonight's game with a goal by Ovetchkin in only 36 seconds.

GO *CAPS!*


----------



## Darla (Jan 30, 2010)

*Video: Johan Hedberg's entry for funniest save of the season*


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 31, 2010)

*Leafs get Phaneuf, Giguere in blockbuster trades*

With his team's playoff hopes all but dashed, Leafs General Manager Brian Burke announced a pair of major trades Sunday, bringing in goalie J.S. Giguere from the Anaheim Ducks and elite defender Dion Phaneuf from the Calgary Flames.

Burke said the moves are intended to shake his team into action after a disappointing season.

From the Flames, the Leafs acquire:

* Phaneuf

* Forward Fredrik Sjostrom

* Youngster Keith Aulie

To the Flames, the Leafs sent:

* Forward Matt Stajan

* Forward Niklas Hagman

* Forward Jamal Mayers

* Defender Ian White

In the second major trade, the Leafs grabbed former Conn Smythe winner Giguere, sending two players to Anaheim:

* Goalie Vesa Toskala

* Forward Jason Blake

Phaneuf, 24, is considered one of the league's top defenders, but his point production has slipped this year. In 55 games this season, he's notched 10 goals and 12 assists with the Flames.

Burke said he hopes the new blood will help revive his troubled team, which is tied for second-last in the league and in the midst of a six-game losing streak. The Leafs haven't made the playoffs since 2004.

Burke described Phaneuf as a "warrior."

"He's got a cannon for a shot. He plays the game hard."

Meanwhile, Giguere and Burke's relationship has paid big dividends in the past, as both were part of the Anaheim Ducks' Stanley Cup victory in 2007.

"I've never had a goalie that works as hard as J.S. Giguere," Burke said.

"He takes every scoring chance in practice as a personal challenge and works like a dog."

Burke said bringing Giguere to Toronto is about "stabilizing the goaltending position, which we have been unable to do this season to our detriment."

He won the Conn Smythe trophy for most valuable player during the 2003 playoffs.

Giguere, 32, is 4-8-5 with Anaheim so far this year, registering a .900 save percentage.

Removing a sense of 'entitlement'

Burke said he hopes the changes will rid Leaf players of a "sense of entitlement," where players expect they will lace-up regardless of performance because there is a lack of strong players on the team.

He said he wants to bring top-flight talent to the team so that players have to fight for ice time.

Darren Dreger, TSN's Hockey Insider, said the move is important as the Leafs attempt to hit the reset button and rebuild their squad for next year.

"Toronto moved good players for three young men who will be big pieces of the Maple Leafs continued rebuild," Dreger said.

"Moving Hagman and White was only going to be done if the return was substantial enough. Clearly, it was."

Fans happy about the big names

At the Maple Leafs online web forum Leafspace.com, fans were excited for Phaneuf and Giguere, but were skeptical about the lesser-known players.

User IanSpitzig said pairing Phaneuf with current Leafs defender Tomas Kaberle, Luke Schenn, Francois Beauchemin and Mike Komisarek will create the best defence in the league.

"They are going to crush people," he wrote.

User PinkFloydSound17 said he thinks Phaneuf is so good, he will eventually become Leafs' captain.

"He is a leader who provides offense from the blue line as well as a physical presence that is second to none."

But other fans were upset about the Leafs bringing in lesser-known players, like Sjostrom.

"This season at Calgary Flames he played 46 games, scored one goal and made five assists," wrote user NorwegianLeaf.

"We need better players, not bench warmers."

Source: http://toronto.ctv.ca/servlet/an/loc...31?hub=Toronto

.................................................. .................................................. ...

Maybe now we'll see Phaneuf beat the crap out of Avery...


----------



## Darla (Jan 31, 2010)

ok i don't quite get one thing about this Toronto trade, why do you get rid of your most prolific scorer Hagman?


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 1, 2010)

Maybe that is what the Flames wanted, in order to do the trade - just a guess

Dion will be a great asset to the Leafs!


----------



## Darla (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice win for the Leafs tonight! I gather all those changes were for the better.

Caps won again too! They are riding an 11 game franchise record streak. Yes I hope they don't peak too early.

*Thrashers tell Kovalchuk he will be traded*

By Staff

Ilya Kovalchukâ€™s days in Atlanta are numbered.

Kovalchuk was informed by Thrashers general manager Don Waddell after practice Wednesday that he will be traded. Kovalchuk then phoned agent Jay Grossman, who later was told the same thing by Waddell.

â€œIt certainly appears to be the direction the club is moving in,â€ Grossman told The Atlanta Journal-Constitution. â€œIlyaâ€™s disappointed. But we appreciate the fact theyâ€™ve been honest about what their plans are.â€

Waddell was not available for comment.

Negotiations between the Thrashers and its captain and star player, who will become an unrestricted free agent following the season, have been ongoing for months without reaching agreement on either the salary or duration of a long-term contract.

The Thrashersâ€™ next game is Friday night in Washington. It seems unlikely the team would want Kovalchuk in uniform, while negotiations for his departure are ongoing. His destination, most likely a playoff contender, and a timetable for a deal have not been determined. Teams most often mentioned as interested in Kovalchuk have been Los Angeles, Boston, New York, New Jersey, Calgary and Philadelphia.

â€œIâ€™m the player and my job is to go on the ice and play hard,â€ Kovalchuk told the AJC following practice but before he spoke to Waddell. â€œWe are all professionals. Iâ€™ve worked here for eight years and hopefully I will stay but you know itâ€™s a business and you never know whatâ€™s going to happen.â€

Kovalchuk has been seeking the maximum salary allowed under the collective bargaining agreement, which is 20 percent of the salary cap, or roughly $11.3 million per season. Grossman confirmed that he has not come off that number during negotiations and was asking for a â€œlifetimeâ€ contract in the 10-to-12-year range.

The Thrashers have offered multiple deals, none close those terms. Waddell has approached the cap allowance with an offer of $10 million a year, but sought shorter terms (at three, five or seven years). According to Grossman, the Thrashersâ€™ last offer on the table was for $101 million but the deal would span 12 seasons for an annual average of $8.42 million.

WhileKovalchukâ€™s demands may seem excessive, even Waddell has conceded there is no contract comparable, because no other player of his status has ever been on the verge of unrestricted free agency. The closest comparables are Columbus forward Rick Nash ($8 million per year for eight years), Carolinaâ€™s Eric Staal ($8 .25 million for seven years) and Tampa Bayâ€™s Vinny Lecavalier ($9.71 million for eight years).

In each of those cases, the player signed his contract extension the year before unrestricted free agency. The bigger contract belongs to Lecavalier, who is three years older than Kovalchuk (26).

Kovalchuk said Wednesday that he recently spoke with several members of the Thrashers to ensure that his situation was not becoming an issue. He said he was more concerned with the teamâ€™s playoff future than his own.

â€œYou donâ€™t want to be a distraction,â€ he said. â€œWe are in a playoff race and we are only one point from the playoffs.â€

The Thrashers entered Wednesdayâ€™s NHL schedule 11th in the Eastern Conference standings, one point behind three teams tied for the eighth spot.

â€œWe are all aware of the situation,â€ defenseman Ron Hainsey said following practice. â€œTo say we are not would be lying. At the same time we are playing every other day for two months and we donâ€™t have that much time to worry about it, especially when it seems like every game is against a team thatâ€™s a point ahead of us or a point behind us. Itâ€™s a lingering issue for the team, but really we have bigger ones trying to keep ourselves in one of the playoff spots."

â€œThis happens every year in more than one place. We can all see a calendar and know we are close to a resolution one way or another.â€

A deal involving Kovalchuk would likely happen sooner than later.

NHL rosters will be frozen from 3 p.m. on Feb. 12 until 11:59 p.m. on Feb. 28 due to the Winter Olympics. The trade deadline falls three days later on March 3.

"As players you have to perform every night,â€ forward Todd White said. â€œYouâ€™ve got to be ready. Things are out of your control. You canâ€™t be worried about it. Those guys from Calgary [Dion Phaneuf, Jean-Sebastian Giguere and Fredrik Sjostrom, who were traded to Toronto on Sunday] played the other night when there were rumors that they were traded. When you put the jersey on, you have to have your head in the game.

â€œAnybody can be traded at any time.â€

Kovlachuk, the No. 1 overall pick in 2001, is the franchiseâ€™s all-time leader in most offensive statistical categories, including games, points, goals and assists. He currently has 31 goals, fifth in the NHL. He missed six games earlier this season with a broken foot.

â€œItâ€™s part of the business,â€ forward Marty Reasoner said. â€œKovy has been a professional. He hasnâ€™t really talked about it. He doesnâ€™t let it get to him. We all go about our business ... but we know thatâ€™s out of our hands. You go out and do what you are supposed to do. As you get older you realize that the only things you can control are the things you do on a day-to-day basis.â€

src


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 5, 2010)

*Looks like Ila just got traded:*

The Atlanta Thrashers look to have parted ways with the most celebrated player in franchise history, trading star winger Ilya Kovalchuk to the New Jersey Devils, reports USA Today.

It is not yet known what the Thrashers will be getting in return.

Kovalchuk, 26, became the subject of trade rumours recently after reports surfaced that he could not come to terms on a multi-year contract with general manager Don Waddell. The Russian sniper is in the final year of his current contract and is eligible to become an unrestricted free agent on July 1.

The high-scoring winger has 31 goals and 27 assists with a plus-1 rating.

A seven-year NHL veteran, Kovalchuk was selected first overall by the Thrashers in the 2001 NHL Draft. In 594 career NHL games with Atlanta, he has amassed 328 goals and 278 points.

Kovalchuk scored a career-high 52 goals with the Thrashers in 2007-08 and was co-recipient of the Rocket Richard Trophy in 2003-04 with a league-leading 41 goals.


----------



## Darla (Feb 7, 2010)

OK its official forget about the stupid bowl later on today. The best game of the day occurred at Noon! The Penguins showed up at the Verizon Center on a snowy saturday and really gave them a good game. They were up 4-2 after two periods and i honestly thought the Caps 13 game win streak was up.

But Ovetchkin had a fabulous game, with a hat trick to put the Caps back into it. The Penguins look like they didn't have the same edge that they started with. So for the Caps # 14!

Karren, haven't been seeing much of you on this thread recently.....


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 8, 2010)

I saw most of the game - unfortunately not the third period though.

Even though Pitts was leading 4-2 after 2 periods, I knew that Wash was going to fight for the win.

This is the kind of hockey we'll see in the Olympics - Russia vs Canada! Can't wait!


----------



## Darla (Feb 8, 2010)

So soon our thoughts will turn to the Olympic Hockey coming up.

So what is it Canada #1 and Russia #2?


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 8, 2010)

we will never be #2, if ya know what I mean


----------



## Darla (Feb 10, 2010)

hockey rocks!


----------



## Courttaney (Feb 11, 2010)

I love hockey!!!

Its so great!

I was at the Ottawa vs. Calgary game on Tuesday. It was so amazing. I loved seeing Iginla and Kiprusoff right before the Olympics. Ottawa won 3-2 and there were some great fights and amazing saves




. I love seeing hockey in person. Its so much more exciting. I think its the atmosphere. I wore my sens jersey and so did my sister. She had her jersey signed by Winchester and Donavon. She is now majorly crushing on Winchester.



lol


----------



## Karren (Feb 11, 2010)

Hope Ottawa kicks the Capital's butts tonight!!! Like Montreal did last night.....


----------



## ploHouse (Mar 2, 2010)

Canada owned the winter Olympics hockey!!!!

(sorry, I'm still psyched about that)


----------



## Darla (Mar 3, 2010)

Originally Posted by *ploHouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Canada owned the winter Olympics hockey!!!!(sorry, I'm still psyched about that)

You're right and Canada has great reason to celebrate, but be fair about it that game could have gone either way at the end. 
It was exciting and well played but face it Canada had its roster stacked, I expected nothing from the US and they overachieved, so both countries have lots to be proud of.

What i am more surprised is that Gary Bettmann (NHL Commish) would actually say that this will be the LAST Olympics with NHL players. what a huge mistake, those Olympics game prove it. Hockey is live &amp; well throughout the world and to not support the Olympics is just plain stupid for the NHL. thoughts?


----------



## Darla (Mar 4, 2010)

Its nice to see the NHL back in action.

Carolyn any comments about all the last minute trades that went down? I know the Caps got like 4 players but i am not familiar with any of them.


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 4, 2010)

To be honest, I've been ticked at Toronto for doing so poorly this year.

I think they are going to coast at last place so that they can get the number one draft pick.

I haven't followed the trades - no one stands out to me except that Toronto did get rid of some decent players - another mistake on their part?

At least Kaberla is still with Toronto - but then he does have a no-trade clause...

Washington wants to maintain the players they have as they will definately be going into the playoffs as the clear winner. They did get some new players - hopefully Wash won't burn out in the playoffs this time.


----------



## Karren (Mar 4, 2010)

And we thank the Leafs for winger Alex Ponikarovsky.. 19 goals and 44 points in 61 games. Too bad work visa issues are keeping him from entering the US. I figure someone in DC who is a Caps fan is behind this??? Also D Jordan Leopold from Florida will help shore up the defense..

We loose ahl played Luca Caputi which is a shame because I just likes saying Luca Caputi.. Sounds like a mob boss's name! What was his parents thinking?? Also Skoula left.. He's been a healthy scratch all year so no impact. And a couple draft choices.. Like we need them?

The pundints say Pittsburgh did good.. Ray Shiro knows what he wants and how to get it.. And not pay a lot. Like last year a few extra really helps for the run to the cup..


----------



## Karren (Mar 7, 2010)

How about a little hockey fashion? lol


----------



## Darla (Mar 7, 2010)

nice pix Karren!


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 7, 2010)

Geez you have nice gams Karren - I love your shoes too!


----------



## Darla (Mar 7, 2010)

here was the Sports Illustrated cover. see the SI curse does not apply!

It has been 3 years since SI featured a Hockey cover (in the US). This just makes the point what an idiot the commisioner of the NHL is. The Olympics is primed to raise the profile of hockey in the US. Although I will readily admit that the "Miracle on Ice" in 1980 failed to do that.


----------



## Darla (Mar 9, 2010)

i just saw that head shot Matt Cooke (Pittsburgh) did on Marc Savard of Boston. What a dirty player! and that is the third time in like 14 months! 5 games suspension hopefully if not more. I was reading where they want to make head shot suspensions even more significant by having the team not able to replace suspended players. Sounds like a good rule to me.


----------



## Darla (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow what a day for sports! Caps on NBC early but so were a bunch of basketball games.

Caps vs Chicago (preview of the Stanley Cup Final?)

Ovechkin tossed for a questionable boarding call. Caps go down 3-0 heading into third. Amazingly Caps come back to tie. and then win it in OT. Nice win.

Caps first team to 100!

ps Duke won ACC tournament tooo! not a bad day.


----------



## Karren (Mar 16, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Geez you have nice gams Karren - I love your shoes too! Yeah... I always over dress... according to my wife.... but if you can do that in heels you can do it on the ice... lol


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 27, 2010)

The playoffs are just around the corner so I thought I'd try to revive the best forum in MUT.

1 - The London Nationals are out. Unfortunately they did not win the Ontario Junior B league. Better luck next year.

2 - Back to the playoffs:

Any predictions as to who will make them, besides:

Wash, Pitts, Sabres, New J or Ott in the East

San Jose, Chicago, phoenix or Vancouver in the West

I'm hoping that the leafs get in but they have a huge hill to climb.

Love to see Montreal not make it.

Tired of NY R getting in and then losing - so no to them.

Maybe the Thrashers would be a dark horse and make the playoffs.

Haven't followed the west but I hope that Calgary makes it

Phoenix is a nice surprise - they might be the surprise hit of the entire year

And don't hold your breath on Wash - they won't get passed the 2nd round - sorry Darla


----------



## Darla (Mar 27, 2010)

we shall see! i think the Caps are built for the long haul. I think they are just salivating for Pittsburgh. Lets see they have beat them now 3 times, w 1 to go


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 27, 2010)

Wash and Pitts won't meet until the third round. And since the second round will be wash's demise - there will be no remake.

Realistically, I think the Chicago will win the west division.

Whoever they play for the finals - that will be the best series to watch.

Might be Pitts, never know.


----------



## Darla (Mar 27, 2010)

awww you're just saying that because you don't like Ovechkin. they should bench him, they've done great when he's been out due to injury or suspension


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey, Toronto just won in OT - Sorry NY R...not

I do like Ovechkin - he's great for the league but he is a dirty player.

Just wait Darla - someone is gonna lay him right out.

And just wait for all the players (besides Wash) to come to his defense.

Oh, you might want to get a pillow and take a nap cause it's gonna be a long wait...


----------



## Darla (Mar 28, 2010)

last minute surge for Toronto? didn't they do the same thing last year?


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 28, 2010)

If I recall, they did do better at the end of the season rather than the first.

If you continue to follow hockey you will learn that all team including Wash will have good and bad years. I guarantee that in 7 years, Wash will be struggling to get into the playoffs.


----------



## Darla (Mar 28, 2010)

i get it, but hey just let me enjoy it for now! there are people who wait a lifetime for a season like this


----------



## pinkprincess<3 (Mar 28, 2010)

My boyfriend loves hokey, i don't lol


----------



## Darla (Mar 28, 2010)

Its called hockey and thanks for sharing.

Rangers out, at least i hope so


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 28, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Darla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i get it, but hey just let me enjoy it for now! there are people who wait a lifetime for a season like this Stop being such a Drama Queen!
Time to get a life (or a new team) if ya wait a lifetime for a great season.


----------



## Darla (Mar 28, 2010)

I get it I don't deserve the right to whine unless i have been a life long Leafs fan.






.................................................. ......................Drama Queen


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 29, 2010)

The skeleton needs a tiara - can you photoshop one on?


----------



## Karren (Mar 31, 2010)

Happy 82nd Birthday Gordie Howe!!


----------



## goheater (Apr 4, 2010)

I think I officially love this forum. A hockey thread?! I may be in heaven.

WRT the Leafs: I'm a diehard Sharks fan, but it's looking like TO's setting themselves up for a bright future. Wilson and co have a proven record of success, and if he stays on board for the next season, I can see great things happening. Jiggy is going to be a good mentor for Gustavsson, and if they can get offense from someone other than Phil Kessel, they'll have some impact in the east.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 4, 2010)

Welcome to the hockey forum goheater!

We don't follow the western division much here.

How do the Sharks look?

Who do you think will take the Western division?

I'm thinking the The Hawks might take it.


----------



## goheater (Apr 4, 2010)

The 'hawks definitely look good, but their goaltender situation is really iffy right now. Niemi's playing well, but I don't know how he'll hold up in the playoffs... he's a rookie and his confidence could easily be lost. Huet is good, but not great.

If the Sharks can get their D together, I think they could be unstoppable, to be honest. They hit a bump, but that's mostly because one of their big D guys went down. When you lose a player who puts in 25+ minutes a game, you're going to feel it.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Now that you folks have Heatley, you could have a great chance of taking the Western division. He was not happy in Ottawa - he seems to fit right in with the Sharks.

I haven't made a decision about who is in the finals.

I'm thinking it won't be Washington - sorry Darla (he's in denial...)

Possible it might be Pitts.

I'm a die hard Leafs fan - better luck next year.

I like what you said about the Leafs - very insightful.


----------



## Darla (Apr 5, 2010)

No can't be Pittsburgh. Bad Ben has brought them bad luck and this won't go away. If not Washington (and why not?!!) I would go with the Devils.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Have you seen this AHL Coach Jim Playfair goes nuts over a penalty call.

another hockey related item , Its playoffs!


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 5, 2010)

I like tenacious, scrappy teams - Sabres or Philly are my favs. Not sure if Philly is in the clear or not.

OK Darla - what's the "Canadian Version of the Buttsecks" mean? And it better be good.....


----------



## Darla (Apr 8, 2010)

oooh i guess i do owe an explanation,,, NOT! (its pretty self-explanatory)

back to hockey, everyone has like two games left

Caps play Atl fri &amp; Boston on sunday.

Pens play Islanders &amp; Atl

Tampa Bay plays Ottawa and Florida twice

The reason i posted that was to figure out who might win for most goals. Currently Ovechkin and Crosby tied at 48 but Stamkos has 47 but an extra game to win or tie for the title. That goal Crosby got against the Caps was brilliant (almost should count for 2 NOT!) one of Ovechkins was an empty netter (cheap). So you're right Carolyn Stamkos might pull this out.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 9, 2010)

NHL Awards - from wiki

Hart Memorial Trophy - Awarded to the league's most valuable player

Lady Byng Memorial Trophy - Awarded to the player who exhibited outstanding sportsmanship and gentlemanly conduct combined with a high standard of playing ability

Vezina Trophy - Awarded to the league's top goaltender

Calder Memorial Trophy - Awarded to the league's most outstanding rookie player

Art Ross Trophy - Awarded to the player who leads the league in total points at the end of the regular season

James Norris Memorial Trophy - Awarded to the defense player who demonstrates throughout the season the greatest all-round ability in the position

Conn Smythe Trophy - Awarded to the most valuable player for his team in the playoffs

Bill Masterton Memorial Trophy - Awarded to the player who best exemplifies the qualities of perseverance, sportsmanship, and dedication to hockey

Lester B Pearson - Awarded to the NHL's outstanding player as selected by the members of the NHL’s Player Association.

Jack Adams Award – Awarded to the NHL coach adjudged to have contributed the most to his team's success.

Frank J Selke Trophy - Awarded to the forward who best excels in the defensive aspects of the game

William M Jennings Trophy - Awarded to the goalkeeper(s) having played a minimum of 25 games for the team with the fewest goals scored against it in the regular season

NHL Plus-Minus Award - Awarded to the player with the highest plus/minus statistic in the regular season

King Clancy Memorial Trophy - Awarded to the player who best exemplifies leadership qualities on and off the ice and has made a noteworthy humanitarian contribution in his community

NHL Foundation Player Award - Awarded to the player who applies the core values of hockey to enrich the lives of people in his community

Maurice ‘Rocket’ Richard Trophy - Awarded to the top goal scorer in the regular season

Roger Crozier Saving Grace Award - Awarded to the goaltender who has played a minimum of 25 games in the regular season and has the highest save percentage

Mark Messier Leadership Award - Awarded to the player who exemplifies great leadership qualities to his team, on and off the ice, during the regular season

NHL Lifetime Achievement Award - Awarded to a National Hockey League veteran in recognition of their contributions to the league; the original was Gordie Howe

Scotiabank Fan Fav Award - Awarded to a National Hockey League player based on fan voting.

.................................................. .................................................. ................

Anyone have any predictions about award winners?


----------



## Darla (Apr 9, 2010)

Lots of Trophies!!

+/- will probably be Ovechkin

Maurice ‘Rocket’ Richard Trophy may be Stamkos.... or not

Roger Crozier Saving Grace Award to that Boston goalie hey what happened to Tim Thomas he was good too?


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 9, 2010)

Some of the players will know before the award ceremony, if they have won an award.

Depends on the credentials.

I think the Vezina will go to the sabres goalie (forget his name yikkes!)

Lots of awards to be had for such a modest league huh.


----------



## Darla (Apr 10, 2010)

thanks

an update: Ovechkin scores 2 today (during the Caps victory ) to bring his total to 50, Crosby got to 49 yesterday and

Stamkos is at 48. This will be close!

it was funny after the game during the interviewing. they were showing off the puck Ovechkin got his 50th goal with but it was also Backstrom's 100 point on the assist. So they're going to cut the puck in half and give each of them a half.






The win today gives the Caps 120 pts for the season. Thats a nice milestone. i know... i know doesn't mean a thing in the post season.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 12, 2010)

Here's the play off schedule for round one - best of seven.

Washington vs Montreal - start Thursday 7:00

New Jersey vs Philadelphia - start Wednesday 7:30

Buffalo vs Boston- start Thursday 7:00

Pittsburgh vs Ottawa start Wednesday 7:00

San Jose vs Colorado start Wednesday 10:30

Chicago vs Nashville - start Thursday 10:00

Vancouver vs Los Angelos - start Thursday 10:00

Phoenix vs Detroit - start Wednesday 10:00

Let me know if I got any start dates wrong

I think that the Western division is going to be more exciting and unpredictable this year - I'll have to stay up later to take in the games!

.................................................. .................................................. ...

Art Ross trophy hasn't sunk in yet for Canucks' Sedin. The 29-year-old Swede finished the season with 29 goals and 83 assists for 112 points.

Pittsburgh's Sidney Crosby and the Lightning's Steven Stamkos shared the Maurice Richard Trophy. Each finished the campaign with 51 goals.

Wow - big shut out for OV. Wonder if this is an omen for more things to come?


----------



## Darla (Apr 13, 2010)

thanks for sharing that Carolyn. I assumed the Caps were up against Philly but better for them to off the Devils first.

Yeah that last game against Boston was tough not just for Ovy but the rest of the Caps too, Boston has two excellent goalies but cannot always score easily since they parted ways with Kessel and not having Savard hurts too.

I want Washington to win, but recognize their deficiencies. If THeodore can get another streak like he had a few months ago, the Caps will be unstoppable. The defense can be good at times, but if there is a knock against Mike Green ( &amp; probably the reason he didn't make the Canadian OLympic team) is that he seems so focused on scoring that sometimes his defense is not the best. maybe not true but just a perception.

Caps were very mixed against Montreal this season, i hope they get out of first round unscathed which i think they will. the word in all the papers is how much the Caps want a piece of the Pens, but it might be easy to overlook a number of really fine teams and take them too lightly.


----------



## Darla (Apr 21, 2010)

Interesting playoffs wish we were getting more posting. I can't believe how back and forth it has been going.

hey have you seen the green guys?

these were normally for Vancouver

the Caps of course have the Capstronaut!

How do these guys get this fabulous seats?


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 21, 2010)

Well ya know what they say - it's not who you know...


----------



## Darla (Apr 21, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well ya know what they say - it's not who you know... i've read variations on the completion of this line....


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking at the green men and the Capstranaut, which completion would you suggest?

Hey Philly won...wonder who they are going to play against in round 2?


----------



## Darla (Apr 21, 2010)

Philly looked better than i thought they would


----------



## Topazz (Apr 21, 2010)

The farther into the 1st round we get, the more surprising it looks. Blackhawks are slipping and other match-ups that seemed to be no contest have gotten tight and defied predictions.

I'm a Red Wings fan and I think no mater who you're rooting for in that match-up, you've been surprised a few times. We had a much needed 3-0 win tonight, but that definitely does not mean the Coyotes are down for the count. I'm a realistic fan, I know the Wings tend to fall apart sometimes when they really can't afford to and to give them their due, the Coyotes have been playing extremely well. (A lot like the Wings played last year...)

I just gotta say no matter who gets to the Cup, I loooooooooooooove playoff hockey. The hits, the saves, the strange fans....it's just all so good.





Any predictions for the Western Conference Finals or the Cup playoff now that we're so much farther in?


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 21, 2010)

Western Conference hmm...

In the first round, SJ will take the Avalanche, Nash will take Chicago, LA will beat Van, and Detroit vs Phoenix, I'm not sure.

I'm thinking that SJ or Detroit/Phoenix could win the western co0nference.

In the eastern conference, Wash will beat Mont, Philly will take NJ, not sure about Bos vs Buff, and Pitts will beat Ott.

I don't believe that Wash will get passed the 2nd round.

I'd love to see Philly go all the way! They are my sentimental fav.

But it might be Pitts or Buff that takes the Eastern division.


----------



## esha (Apr 22, 2010)

what a horrible game last night for the sens. Crosby you are just too good and too hot.


----------



## Darla (Apr 22, 2010)

OK Caps go up 3-1 vs Montreal. GO CAPS!

Boston &amp; Phlly &amp; Pittsburgh are both up 3-1 as well.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

in the west:

Col &amp; San Jose, Phoenix &amp; Detroit are tied 2-2

LA, Nashville up 2-1


----------



## esha (Apr 25, 2010)

Sensssssssssss!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darla (Apr 25, 2010)

i was so hoping they would pull out the game tonight against the Penguins


----------



## esha (Apr 25, 2010)

A sad sad day... well they did put up a pretty decent fight the last 2 games. But I was really hoping for a game 7!


----------



## Michelle_NY (Apr 25, 2010)

who do you like so far this year hon? I thought the Caps would win it all since my freaking Rangers are playing golf once again.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 26, 2010)

I think a western division team will take it - but I'm rooting for Philly


----------



## Darla (Apr 26, 2010)

philly no way!! caps will make sure of that assuming they can get past Montreal


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 26, 2010)

What does assuming really mean? - making an ...


----------



## Darla (Apr 30, 2010)

Maybe my wavering caused the Caps to falter? I don't get this hockey gods thing. No I was not liking what i was seeing from Game 5 on.

Worse yet is all this handwringing going on trying to find someone to blame. Semin played somewhat miserably, but it seemed like he was prone to do that during the season too from time to time. Very streaky player. To lay it all on Alex either is probably not right he got his points.....

I think Montreal just seemed to have a better defensive strategy and it was the case during the regular season as well as they had split their games. Washington couldn't have had a worse matchup between all the teams that had been in there. Well credit to Montreal. I wouldn't mind seeing them go all the way now and especially beating Pittsburgh.

As much as everyone here in Washington is calling this the worse devastation ever in Caps history I personally think the game 7 loss last year to Pittsburgh (blowout) was worse. At least things were close in Games 1, 5, 6, 7 with Montreal one timely goal would have changed the whole tempo of the game.

So now i would like to see (predict)

Montreal over Pittsburgh

Boston over Philly

San Jose over Detroit (good start last night)

Vancouver over Chicago (chicago hasnt won a cup almost as long as toronto)

so then montreal over boston

Vancouver over San Jose

and in the Cup final (Bettmann is having a cow over now) Vancouver prevails!


----------



## Michelle_NY (May 1, 2010)

I hate Bettman with a passion also dear. I think he bites


----------



## Karren (May 4, 2010)

I just heard of a new drink going around Washington DC.. Called the Ovechkin.. Basically a White Russian.. Served without the cup!!






Amazing Jordan Stall skated this morning a few days after foot surgeory. 5 minutes without his gear. As a test.


----------



## Darla (May 4, 2010)

good joke Karren


----------



## Karren (May 4, 2010)

Our maintenance guy just told it to me! lol


----------



## Dragonfly (May 4, 2010)

Funny joke!

Pitts is playing Montreal again - wonder how the game will go now that Montreal is home turf?


----------



## Karren (May 4, 2010)

Should be exciting for sure! Funny if Montreal ends up playing Vancouver for the cup?


----------



## Dragonfly (May 4, 2010)

I have a feeling that Pitts will be representing the Eastern Division in the finals.

.................................................. .................................................. .............

Just in case anyone is interested in the 2010 IIHF World Hockey tournament:

16 teams playing in Germany this year.

Group A - Slovakia Russia Belarus Kazakhstan

Group B - Canada Italy Switzerland Latvia

Group C - Czech Republic France Norway Sweden

Group D - USA Germany Finland Denmark

Friday, May 14 to Tuesday, May 18 - Qualification and Relegation Schedule

Thursday, May 20 - Quarter Finals

Saturday, May 22 - Semi Finals

Sunday, May 23 - Bronze Medal Game and Gold Medal Game

2010 IIHF Worlds Schedule/Scores

Russia won the gold medal last year - I think they will take it again, trying to make up for the poor showing in the Olympics.


----------



## Karren (May 19, 2010)

I want all 4 remaining teams to loose for various reasons! Lol.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 19, 2010)

see #286 "I think a western division team will take it - but I'm rooting for Philly"

I'm thrilled that Philly is doing so well - my 2nd/3rd fav team after Toronto. I have a soft spot for the sabres.

But Chicago will be tough to beat...


----------



## Karren (May 19, 2010)

I want Chicago to go to the finals... and then LOOSE!! Teach that traitor Hossa a thing or two.... 3 times there... 3 losses!! lol


----------



## Dragonfly (May 19, 2010)

Hossa has a long juicy contract - let him lose over and over...haha

Are you watching the men's worlds? Canada plays Russia tomorrow. Should be a good game.


----------



## Karren (May 19, 2010)

I haven't watched much since Game 7 last week. On a positive note... I am getting a lot of things done around the hose! Lol. My wifes is happy Pittsburgh lost!


----------



## Darla (May 20, 2010)

hey what happened to Canada vs. Russia today? Carolyn? Carolyn? are you home??~


----------



## Dragonfly (May 20, 2010)

Muffin...muffin...

Russia won 5-2. To be honest I don't think anyone cares because Canada and US did so well in the olympics and Russia sucked.

Czech Republic, Sweden, Russia and Germany are playing for the medals in the Worlds. Must be exciting for Germany as I believe that the tournament is being held there.

.................................................. .................................................. ..........

So who's watching Philly take the third game tonight?


----------



## Darla (May 21, 2010)

sorry you got that last part wrong


----------



## Dragonfly (May 23, 2010)

Muffin: Are you still pouting over Washington's ass kicking?

Philly has taken the third hehe

Anyone else predict a Chicago/Philadelphia final?


----------



## Karren (May 23, 2010)

I fell asleep in the third.. When it was 2-0 Philly. Woke up with 30 seconds to go.. Philly vs Chicago?


----------



## Darla (May 23, 2010)

this has not been a great third round , no drama 'Nuff said


----------



## Dragonfly (May 23, 2010)

Congrats to Chicago! They are heading off to the Stanley Cup Finals.

Too bad the same thing can't be said for Washington's Ovechkin.

Seems that hockey gods have had enough of his crap - he hasn't won a single tournament this year.

Not the Stanley Cup. Not the Olympic games. And now, not the Worlds.

In case you haven't heard, the Czech Republic got the Gold with Russia coming in second.

Ovechkin even took out Federov in a very bad play - Federov left the game and Czech got a goal out of the fiasco!

I wonder if the NHL awards will throw the poor boy a trophy out of pity, 'cause he sure hasn't earned a damn thing...

Moral of the story - don't tick off the hockey gods!


----------



## Darla (May 23, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Congrats to Chicago! They are heading off to the Stanley Cup Finals.
Too bad the same thing can't be said for Washington's Ovechkin.

Seems that hockey gods have had enough of his crap - he hasn't won a single tournament this year.

Not the Stanley Cup. Not the Olympic games. And now, not the Worlds.

In case you haven't heard, the Czech Republic got the Gold with Russia coming in second.

Ovechkin even took out Federov in a very bad play - Federov left the game and Czech got a goal out of the fiasco!

I wonder if the NHL awards will throw the poor boy a trophy out of pity, 'cause he sure hasn't earned a damn thing...

Moral of the story - don't tick off the hockey gods!

i will certainly remember that about the hockey gods!


----------



## Karren (May 23, 2010)

Hossa the Stanley cup jinx should kick in any game now..


----------



## Dragonfly (May 25, 2010)

Oh lay o lay o lay...

Guess what everybody?

Philly kicked Montreal's sorry butt - hehe

Saturday May 29 - be there or be square - Philly vs Chicago for Lord Stanley's Cup!!!


----------



## Karren (May 25, 2010)

Guess I'm rooting for Philly! Because they are from PA. And the Eastern conference and they don't have any players name Marian Hossa on their team! Lol.


----------



## Darla (May 25, 2010)

Montreal just never had it. I guess i will be rooting for Philly too. (Don't want Chicago) but i think Chicago will win.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 25, 2010)

Darla - your predictions suck. Now we all now that Philly will win for sure!


----------



## Darla (May 25, 2010)

haha i am still new at this. my team must have pissed off the hockey gods.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 25, 2010)

Just OV...


----------



## Darla (May 26, 2010)

some other fallout from the San Jose - Chicago series

*Blackhawks Attempt To Find Out Why Shark On San Jose Logo Is Eating Hockey Stick*

SAN JOSE, CA—Baffled members of the Chicago Blackhawks reportedly scrutinized San Jose's logo Tuesday in an attempt to determine some logical reason as to why it pictures a ferocious underwater predator eating a hockey stick. "Sharks are primarily carnivorous, so it really makes no sense for them to suddenly introduce wood to their diet," said center Jonathan Toews, wondering how a hockey stick would wind up in the ocean. "Isn't a mascot animal supposed to be in favor of hockey? Why then would he ruin a good stick by biting it in half? Also, not to get too nitpicky, but San Jose is inland, so they don't have sharks, unless the shark is bursting up through the rink, which is just unrealistic and stupid." The San Jose Sharks were reportedly just as confused by the Blackhawks logo, failing to understand what a somewhat racist representation of a Native American had to do with hockey.


----------



## Karren (May 26, 2010)

Congrats to Stevie Y!! New GM of Tampa! He was an awesome player and a great VP and I figure the wings will miss him big time! Angela said she was going to stop by his house and see if she can get me some Lightning tickets!


----------



## Dragonfly (May 26, 2010)

Way to go Stevie! He was instrumental in putting the Canadian Men's Team together, that won the gold medal in Vancouver 2010.

He's a first class guy and I'm sure he will do well in Tampa Bay.

.................................................. ....

Why in Jonathan Toews looking back at the sharks rather than forward to Philly?


----------



## Karren (May 28, 2010)

NHL to announce outdoor games in Pittsburgh, Calgary on Friday

TSN.ca Staff5/27/2010 5:21:25 PM

While outdoor hockey may well be the last thing on fans minds at the moment, the NHL will formally announce the locations of dual Winter Classic games next season. The Pittsburgh Penguins will host the Washington Capitals at Heinz Field on New Year's Day, while the Montreal Canadiens will travel to Calgary sometime in February to face the Flames at McMahon Stadium. This will be the second time that a Canadian city has hosted an outdoor game after Edmonton's Commonwealth Stadium set the standard in the inaugural Winter Classic between the Oilers and Canadiens in 2003. This will also be the second time that the Pittsburgh Penguins have been involved in the Winter Classic after they faced the Buffalo Sabres at Ralph Wilson Stadium in 2008.

Guess what Karren's getting for Christmas??? Yeah!! Were going to the Winter Classic!!


----------



## Dragonfly (May 28, 2010)

This is great news!

It's wonderful to see an idea to shape to become success.

So which Classic game are you going to Karren - or does it go without saying?


----------



## Karren (May 28, 2010)

New Years Day... Penns vs the Caps!!


----------



## Darla (May 28, 2010)

well we got to wait a while for this! this year the Caps *owne*d the Pens! i hope it continues into next year.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 28, 2010)

Well the Caps might have owned the Pens, but Montreal had both your asses...


----------



## kayleigh83 (May 29, 2010)

Even though my team has been out for a little while now (Vancouver Canucks) I just had to stop in here and say that I LOVE that this topic is a sticky on this forum!




I never come into this area of the forum ever, but I'm so surprised this topic is here, and delighted!


----------



## Karren (Jun 2, 2010)

Game 3 tonight...... Yawn..... God the playoffs suck when the Penguins aren't in it!! And I really really hate Hossa!! Still....

The big question is ...... Why is Pronger taking game pucks??? hahahaha Probably show up on Ebay soon!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 2, 2010)

Pronger...hmmm Isn't he the trouble maker though.

Problem is, he ca back up his talk/antics so not to many Black Hawks are challenging him.

I think its do or die tonight for Philly. I'm enjoying the games so far - games 1 &amp; 2 could have gone either so I'm still holding out for Philly.


----------



## Karren (Jun 2, 2010)

I hope they don't go out in 4..... and I'd love to see Hossa loose in game 7 in tripple OT! lol not that I hold a grudge or anythine!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 2, 2010)

I think Philly will come back and make this a best of 6 or 7 series.

The talk around here is Chicago in 6 or Philly in 7.

Love watching Dan Carcillo! Ain't he a pressure cooker - almost took poor Jeff Carter out!


----------



## Karren (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah! That was a great hit! Lol. Carter look dazed for quite a while. I'm surprised Hartnell is a non-issue! Should be a good game tonight. Maybe I should turn on my Labats Blue neon hocky sign.. Give the Flyers some help!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 3, 2010)

Did I mention that the Flyers play an exhibition game every year, in London Ont?

Jeff Carter is from London as well.

Well I called it as I saw it - and now we have a series!


----------



## Karren (Jun 3, 2010)

I wondered why he wasn't singing "God Bless America"! lol

YEA Hossa's team lost!!


----------



## Darla (Jun 3, 2010)

i liked tonight's game!


----------



## kiimuu (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, totally new to this thread but I'm a hockey fan too! Hoping the Blackhawks choke or something so the Hossa curse will we even better established... ;X


----------



## Karren (Jun 3, 2010)

Originally Posted by *kiimuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow, totally new to this thread but I'm a hockey fan too! Hoping the Blackhawks choke or something so the Hossa curse will we even better established... ;X I like you! Lol
Yes yes yes!!! I'd like to see Hossa loose in tripple OT in game 7!!









.


----------



## Karren (Jun 4, 2010)

Game 4 tonight!! Love to see it even up going back to Chicago!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm sure that Philly and Chicago will have a best out of 3 series, starting on Sunday


----------



## kiimuu (Jun 5, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like you! Lol
Yes yes yes!!! I'd like to see Hossa loose in tripple OT in game 7!!









.

Haha, are you a Wings or Pens fan?

Also, yay Fliers for tieing up the series!


----------



## Darla (Jun 5, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm sure that Philly and Chicago will have a best out of 3 series, starting on Sunday nice prediction


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey everybody - can I pick em or what!

While Philly is picking up steam, Chicago is floundering.

Chicago better get it together or Philly just might take the cup in 6.

Gosh you are fast Darla, I just posted my thread.


----------



## Karren (Jun 5, 2010)

Originally Posted by *kiimuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Haha, are you a Wings or Pens fan?
Also, yay Fliers for tieing up the series!

Born in Detroit... Lived 30 years in Pittsburgh!! Used to love the wings but now I bleed black and gold!!


----------



## Karren (Jun 10, 2010)

Chicago wins Lord Stanley's cup in the first overtime period of game 6... Guess the third time is a charm for Marian Hossa.. Too bad I really wantes him to loose again! Lol. Ohh well...

So when does pre-season training camp start?


----------



## Darla (Jun 10, 2010)

I was hoping for Philly but hey congrats to the Blackhawks!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 10, 2010)

Not quite enough for Philly, but decent effort none the less.

Next year it will be Toronto's turn to hoist the cup wahahaha...


----------



## Karren (Jun 10, 2010)

You just keep dreaming, Carolyn!! Lol. Penguins will be back.. (Spoken with my sexiest Arnold S voice).


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 10, 2010)

Hockey is all about rising and falling.

Hate to tell you that Toronto's moon is on the rise and Pitts is...crashing!


----------



## Karren (Jun 23, 2010)

The Pens signed bad boy Matte Cooke yesterday!! 3 year deal and guess who is going to me skating on the new ice at the new arena the first week in August?









. Special employee day there since we bought the naming rights.. Yeah!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 24, 2010)

Washington Capitals superstar Alex Ovechkin will be looking to score a hat trick of MVP Awards this evening when the National Hockey League hands out their hardware at the 2010 NHL Awards show from the Palms Casino &amp; Resort in Las Vegas.

Joining Ovechkin on the ballot for the Hart Trophy is Pittsburgh's Sidney Crosby and Vancouver's Henrik Sedin. The trio is also up for the Ted Lindsay Award, given to the league's most outstanding player selected by their peers.

Ovechkin has won the Hart in each of the past two years, and is the reigning holder of back-to-back Lester Pearson Awards. He helped lead the Capitals to the Presidents' Trophy after topping the regular season with 121 points, but the Caps were knocked out of the playoffs by the eighth-seeded Montreal Canadiens in the first round. Ovechkin finished the season with 109 points.

Crosby cracked the 50-goal barrier for the first time in his career. He posted 51 goals and outscoring Ovechkin by one to claim the Rocket Richard Trophy (sharing the award with Tampa's Steve Stamkos).

Sedin had a breakout season, notching 112 points and finished with a plus-35 to guarantee him the Art Ross Trophy as the league's points champion.

Candidates for the Norris Trophy as the top defenceman are Chicago's Duncan Keith, Washington's Mike Green and Drew Doughty of the Los Angeles Kings.

Keith helped Chicago to its first Stanley Cup since 1961, finishing the season with 69 points, while Green led defencemen in scoring for the second consecutive season with 19 goals and 76 points. Doughty, a defensive partner of Keith's at the Vancouver Olympics, had 59 points in the regular season. The 20-year-old is vying to become the second-youngest defenceman to win the award since Bobby Orr in 1968.

Vezina Trophy nominees include New Jersey's Martin Brodeur, Phoenix's Ilya Bryzgalov, and Buffalo's Ryan Miller.

Brodeur has won this award four times and led the league with 45 wins and nine shutouts this season, while his 2.24 goals-against average was third.

Bryzgalov posted career highs in victories (42), games played (69), shutouts (eight), goals-against average (2.29) and save percentage (.920) .

Miller led the league in save percentage (.929) and ranked second in goals against average (2.22) while leading the Sabres to the Northeast Division title. He is also a finalist for the Messier Award for leadership on the ice and in the community.

Colorado's Matt Duchene, Detroit's Jimmy Howard, and Buffalo's Tyler Myers are this year's nominees for the Calder Memorial Trophy as the top rookie.

Awards and Finalists:

Art Ross Trophy (League's leading scorer): Henrik Sedin, Vancouver Canucks

Bill Masterton Trophy (Perseverance, sportsmanship &amp; dedication to hockey): Kurtis Foster, Tampa Bay Lightning; Jed Ortmeyer, San Jose Sharks; Jose Theodore, Washington Capitals

Calder Trophy (Outstanding rookie): Matt Duchene, Colorado Avalanche; Jimmy Howard, Detroit Red Wings; Tyler Myers, Buffalo Sabres

Frank J. Selke Trophy (Forward who excels in defensive play): Pavel Datsyuk, Detroit Red Wings; Ryan Kesler, Vancouver Canucks; Jordan Staal, Pittsburgh Penguins

Hart Trophy (Most valuable player to his team): Sidney Crosby, Pittsburgh Penguins; Alex Ovechkin, Washington Capitals; Henrik Sedin, Vancouver Canucks

Jack Adams Award (Outstanding coach): Joe Sacco, Colorado Avalanche; Dave Tippett, Phoenix Coyotes; Barry Trotz, Nashville Predators

James Norris Trophy (Outstanding all-around defenseman): Drew Doughty, Los Angeles Kings; Mike Green, Washington Capitals; Duncan Keith, Chicago Blackhawks

King Clancy Trophy (Leadership qualities on and off the ice): Shane Doan, Phoenix Coyotes

Lady Byng Trophy (Sportsmanship and gentlemanly conduct): Pavel Datsyuk, Detroit Red Wings; Brad Richards, Dallas Stars; Martin St. Louis, Tampa Bay Lightning

Ted Lindsay Award (Most outstanding player selected by the NHLPA): Sidney Crosby, Pittsburgh Penguins; Alex Ovechkin, Washington Capitals; Henrik Sedin, Vancouver Canucks

Maurice Richard Trophy (Regular season goal scoring leader): Sidney Crosby, Pittsburgh Penguins; Steven Stamkos, Tampa Bay Lightning

Vezina Trophy (Outstanding goaltender): Martin Brodeur, New Jersey Devils; Ilya Bryzgalov, Phoenix Coyotes; Ryan Miller, Buffalo Sabres

William M. Jennings Trophy (Goaltender on club with fewest goals against): Martin Brodeur, New Jersey Devils

Conn Smythe Trophy (Playoff MVP): Jonathan Toews, Chicago Blackhawks

NHL General Manager of the Year Award: Don Maloney, Phoenix Coyotes (Winner); George McPhee, Washington Capitals; David Poile, Nashville Predators

Mark Messier NHL Leadership Award: Sidney Crosby, Pittsburgh Penguins; Shane Doan, Phoenix Coyotes; Ryan Miller, Buffalo Sabres

NHL Foundation Player Award: Dustin Brown, Los Angeles Kings; Mike Green, Washington Capitals; Ryan Miller, Buffalo Sabres

Presidents' Trophy (Club with most points in regular season): Washington Capitals

Prince of Wales Trophy (Eastern Conference Playoff Champion): Philadelphia Flyers

Clarence Campbell Bowl (Western Conference Playoff Champion): Chicago Blackhawks

NHL Awards show takes centre stage in Las Vegas

.................................................. .................................................. ...........

I'll post all the winners later tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Karren (Jun 24, 2010)

First Montreal trading their playoff hero now this:

Dustin Byfuglien, one of the breakout players for the Stanley Cup-winning Blackhawks last season, is in the process of being traded to the Thrashers, pending league approval.

Blackhawks in process of trading Byfuglien to Thrashers


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 24, 2010)

Here's the first few awards handed out - Some may already be established prior to awards:

Rookie of the Year - Tyler Meyers, buffalo

Selkie - Pavel Datsyuk - Detroit

Art Ross - Henryk Sedin, Vancouver

Ted Linsay Award - voted by all the players - Alex Ovechkin

Cique de Soleil did great act with beatles tunes

Excellent video done with Bobby Ryan and Getzlaf, over gold and silver from the olympics.

Opening act by Snoop Dogg - sucked large

Jay Mohr - master of ceremonies - hilarious!

Jack Adams - Coach: Dave Tippett, Coyotes

Vezina Award - Goalie: Ryan Miller, Buffalo

Bill Masterton - Jose Theodore, Washington

King Clancy - leader on and off the ice - Shane Doan, Coyotes

Lady Bing - Most Gentlemanly - Martin St Louis, Tampa bay

Messier Award - leadership - Sidney Crosby

James Norris - defenseman - Duncan Keith, Chicago

Foundation Award - Ryan Miller, buffalo

Hart Trophy, Henrik Sedin, Vancouver


----------



## kiimuu (Jun 24, 2010)

Yay for Dats winning his third Selke trophy in a row! ^^ No one can even dream of shadowing him in takeaways.


----------



## Karren (Jun 24, 2010)

Was it just me or were the award ceremony just boring? The presenters seemed to be stars that had nothing to do with hockey... And the bands? Where was the Zambonis?? Or did I miss them? "I want to drive the Zamboni...".


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 24, 2010)

I thought that Jay Mohr was great - really funny.

I agree that most of the presenters had nothing to do with hockey.

The awards use to be held in Canada. Every year it would be in another city.

That's when we got down home hockey presenters!

However, I doubt it would have been broadcast by American television.

So what is important to team owners is what rules...

Did you notice that there were no female hockey presenters? And I only heard one comment about the Olympic women's hockey teams.

Too bad that the NHL awards is more interested in having fashion models on the stage rather than true female hockey models.

And this is especially sad since two female hockey players are going to be inducted into the Hockey Hall of Fame.

Angela James and Cammi Granato first two female inductees:

Torontonian Angela James and American Cammi Granato have become the first two women to be inducted into the Hockey Hall of Fame, announced the Hall yesterday. The ceremony will take place this November. “This is a day I never really thought would ever happen,” said James to the Toronto Star. “I look at this as being a great day for female hockey.” The 18-member, all-male committee selected the women following a change in the selection criteria which made it more inclusive for women. Bill Hay, chairman of the Hockey Hall of Fame’s board of directors said, “It’s time for females to be in,” and that the voting changes reflect the long-range plans of the hockey institution.

First women inducted into the Hockey Hall of Fame - Need to know - Macleans.ca


----------



## Karren (Jun 24, 2010)

Well the models did have nice legs! Lol. And outstanding makeup!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm not sure if anyone saw this video, shown at the NHL Awards Wed night.

I don't know how to post a youtube, so here's the address:

YouTube - Bobby Ryan &amp; Ryan Getzlaf Skit At The NHL Awards


----------



## Karren (Jun 25, 2010)

Her it is Carolyn


----------



## Karren (Jul 1, 2010)

The Penguins got two good D during free agency today.... So far... Zbenek Michalek from Pheonix and Paul Martin from the Devils... Lost Sergi Gonchar to the Sens.. Hope it helps or PP because is sucked!!


----------



## Karren (Jul 16, 2010)

First the Winter Classic now the Frozen Four!!! Yes yes yes!! Going to be lost of great hockey to go watch over the next few years in the Burgh!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 16, 2010)

What's the frozen four, Karren?

Did you hear that Bob Probert Passed away last week? Very sad...


----------



## Karren (Jul 16, 2010)

Yes I did hear that... really sad.

It's the NCAA College Division I hockey final 4 playoff games....


----------



## Karren (Aug 16, 2010)

I picked up this tie at an antique mall and have figured out that top 4 players are supposed to be Mario - 66, Gretzky, Cam Neely and Brian Leetch... but at the bottom there are three Winipeg Jets... one goalie and 2 players...

Any clue as to who the three are... and have you ever seen this tie before....


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 17, 2010)

I haven't seen the tie before. I checked to see if Don Cherry might have worn it, but no luck.

I was trying to think who the three Jets are - maybe Bobby Hull, Teemu Selanne, Shane Doan or Nikolai Khabibulin - goalie.

Regardless, I'd say that you have a nice tie to wear!


----------



## Karren (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks Carolyn! For $9 it was a steal!! Imho... Wore it to work Manday..


----------

